# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  L'ennuyante politisation de Canard Pc magazine

## Bebealien

Bonjour les coincoins

Pour une fois, je ne vais pas souler la plebe avec mes goûts cinématographiques dégénérés mais avec le mag lui même.
Pour replacer dans le contexte, je lis CPC depuis qu'il s'appelle Joystick hebdo, puis mensuel, puis CPC... avec des vrais morceaux de rouquins à 19.5 dedans. Donc je fais partie de la catégorie des grands anciens.

Mais voilou, depuis un certain temps, en fait ca a commencé peu de temps après le départ d'Omar Boulon, mon magazine de jeu vidéo devient de plus en plus politisé. Au départ c'était une vanne par ci, une vanne par là, rien de très gênant. Et puis petit à petit, ca a augmenté... jusqu'au numéro actuel ou quasiment un article sur deux contient une référence à trump, morano, wauquiez, les réac, zemmour, le brexit ou autres....

Je lis ce magazine car j'aime qu'il me parle de jeux vidéos, pas qu'il me donne son avis sur la politique. Et du coup je le trouve génant. C'est un peu comme si un magazine politique commencait à me donner ses goûts sur les jeux vidéo discretos.

Alors je suis très content que la rédac aie un avis sur le sujet, mais il ne m'intéresse pas. Et je ne dois pas forcément être le seul à être gêné par la chose.

Donc s'il te plait rédaction chérie, peux tu parler un peu moins de politique et un peu plus de zoeufs vidéos ? Car c'est pour ca que je t'achète.
Merci.

----------


## Jaycie

Putain si une allusion à tout ça fait que ça parle moins de JV faut m'expliquer...Ils faisaient autant de référence à sarko en son temps aussi...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Putain si une allusion à tout ça fait que ça parle moins de JV faut m'expliquer...Ils faisaient autant de référence à sarko en son temps aussi...


Mais les références à Sarko ça prenait pas beaucoup de place.

----------


## Marmottas

M'enfin, moi qui croyait qu'on lisait le magazine pour son ton qui changeait des autres ?

Je n'ai jamais été très choqué, ni influencé : pour moi, ça reste de la vanne et c'est très loin d'une opinion politique.
(Et puis c'est les mêmes têtes qui prennent ailleurs et je me souviens que Placé avait été visé aussi... Pour montrer que ce n'est pas toujours le même bord)
(Et puis certains le méritent aussi  ::P: )

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais les références à Sarko ça prenait pas beaucoup de place.


Avec les talonnettes, si.

Sinon moi ça me fait marrer ces allusions.

----------


## Bebealien

Perso une fois de temps en temps pourquoi pas
Mais ca fait plusieurs numéros que je trouve qu'il y en a vraiment trop. Et que je commence à les trouver partisanes, en plus.

----------


## Seymos

C'est parce que la rédac manque d'un topic de l'actu pour placer leurs vannes  ::trollface::

----------


## Nilsou

A priori tes remarques semblent cohérente, Bebealien, mais en fait ... non  ::ninja::  . Disons qu'elle le serait dans une phase politiquement calme, ou tu pourrais, disons, "ignorer" tout aspect politique. Mais ça l'est beaucoup moins  dans une phase de polarisation et d'affrontement qui implique toute la société. 

"Si tu ne t'occupe pas de politique, la politique s'occupera de toi", phrase de je sais pu qui, mais très juste. 
Quand on est dans une phase très ... heu ... chaude politiquement (tant au national qu'a l'international), qui touchent, oui oui, aussi bien le testeur de JV que n'importe qui. Il va être difficile, voire impossible, que celui ci ne se mettent PAS à parler de politique quand les décisions prisent impactent sa vie. 
Il est même plutôt sain d'un point de vue démocratique qu'ils aient un avis sur ce qui serait bien de leur point de vue vis à vis de leur domaine de compétence, et qu'ils essaient de nous convaincre en tant que citoyens, tout ça.  :Indeed:  

Encore plus quand les développeurs eux même s'engagent d'un coté ou de l'autre et balancent moult allusions dans les jeux ensuite testé par CPC ou quand les états financent des jeux qui tiennent à de la propagande de guerre (Chez tout les camps en présence) etc etc... comment ne pas en parler, et en faire la critique quand tu fait le test ...  ::unsure::  . De facto tu va te positionner.
[[EXEMPLE : Quand CPC dit implicitement que la propagande de la Corée du nord avec leur jeu mobile perrave est du même niveau que celle de Homefront, et donc qu'ils dénoncent implicitement une campagne de propagande occidentale (USA ici). Ben moi avec mes opinions politique je trouve ça juste, et je valide. Mais si ils avaient juste dit "c'est tout pourris" sans dire que de l'autre coté il y a la même chose, ils se positionnent aussi de facto ... il n'y a pas vraiment de position "neutre". Sauf à ne pas tester ces jeux et à faire l'autruche  ::unsure::  ?  ]]

Après, libre à toi de ne pas aimer parce que tu ne te sens pas de ce "bord" là et que donc, ça te gêne. Moi perso j’apprécie parce que je trouve perso toutes leur critiques valide et de bon sens, donc ça ne me touche po, mais c'est dépendant de tes avis politiques bien évidemment, de ton éthique, de ta morale, de pleins de truc quoi... Exemple : Quand CPC milite pour construire un syndicat des travailleurs du JV, non seulement j'applaudis des deux mains, mais aussi des pieds en tant que soutient actif de plusieurs orga syndicale ! Évidemment les quelques lecteurs qui crache sur le concept même de syndicalisme et font des rêves moites d'optimisation fiscale et d'emploi de petits africains la nuit ... ben pour eux ça passe un peu moins bien  ::siffle:: 

Mais je pense que la rédaction est parfaitement au courant qu’elle s'alienne de fait cette partie de son lectorat quand elle enclenche se genre de combat...  ::trollface:: 



Donc en conclusion, je suis d'accord sur ton constat, CPC se politise, et certains lecteurs VONT de toute manière ne pas aimer du tout de facto ... 
Mais je vois mal comment ils pourraient l'éviter au vu du contexte... Et leur politisation actuel allant dans le sens de mes valeurs elle ne me gêne pas perso, mais ça c'est subjectif, évidemment.

----------


## Bebealien

Attention, ce qui me gène, ce n'est pas l'analyse de la politique dans le jeu vidéo, par exemple avec la mise en place d'un  syndicat professionnel des métiers du JV ou en comparant les programmes des candidats à une élection par rapport à notre loisir de prédilection. Du moment que cette analyse est non partisane, je la trouve même bienvenue. Ca fait du sens, car ca parle de notre loisir.

Non, mon problème, c'est avec les vannes permanentes sur le sujet qui en creux définissent l'orientation politique des rédacteurs, orientation qui dans l'absolu ne me concerne pas et n'a je trouve pas grand chose à faire dans un magazine sur les jeux vidéo.
Encore une fois pour faire une démonstration par l'absurde, ca me ferai bizarre si dans un canard politique, discretos, les rédacteurs avouaient tous leur penchant pour Léa passion nécrophilie, en vannant dessus. Ca me génerai car ca n'a pas grand chose à faire là.

----------


## nova

> C'est parce que la rédac manque d'un topic de l'actu pour placer leurs vannes


Amusant qu'ils interdisent à leurs lecteurs de parler politique sur le forum alors qu'ils en parlent de plus en plus dans le magasine  ::trollface::

----------


## Bobbin

Sinon je suis assez d'accord avec Bebealien, je trouve que la politique devrait pas être trop représentée dans CPC. Mais en fait j'ai lu mon cpc hier et je n'ai pas le souvenir de plus d'une ou deux remarques vaguement politiques en speed. Rien d'engagé, de partisan. Je suis passé à côté de trucs ?

----------


## Nilsou

> Attention, ce qui me gène, ce n'est pas l'analyse de la politique dans le jeu vidéo, par exemple avec la mise en place d'un  syndicat professionnel des métiers du JV ou en comparant les programmes des candidats à une élection par rapport à notre loisir de prédilection. *Du moment que cette analyse est non partisane*, je la trouve même bienvenue. Ca fait du sens, car ca parle de notre loisir.


Je vois mal comment tu peut être "non partisan" sur le sujet objectivement ... à partir du moment ou la majorité en place dans le pays fait tout pour detriquoter les syndicats comme sous Tatcher, le simple fait que tu viennent militer dans le sens du concept d'un syndicalisme efficace et même plutôt engagé (au vu de leur article), et que tu va même jusqu’à former un syndicat ...  te classe ipso-facto dans l'opposition. 
C'était moins vrai avant, ça l'ai clairement aujourd'hui.
En fait même si tu essai d’être neutre, les seules qui t’accueilleront et t'aiderons dans le projet seront de toute manière dans l'opposition  ::P:  Les autres te regarderons d'un regard torve  ::P:  . Donc à partir de là, toute neutralité est ... heu ... compliqué  ::rolleyes::  

De toute façon à un moment donné il va falloir qu'ils se rapprochent d'une centrale si ils veulent voir leur projet prendre du poids ... et il n'existe pas de "centrale neutre". 




> Non, mon problème, c'est avec les vannes permanentes sur le sujet qui en creux définissent l'orientation politique des rédacteurs, orientation qui dans l'absolu ne me concerne pas et n'a je trouve pas grand chose à faire dans un magazine sur les jeux vidéo.


Je suis preneur d'exemple, car je ne vois pas ce dont tu parle en fait sur cette partie ...  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -





> Encore une fois pour faire une démonstration par l'absurde, ca me ferai bizarre si dans un canard politique, discretos, les rédacteurs avouaient tous leur penchant pour Léa passion nécrophilie, en vannant dessus. Ca me génerai car ca n'a pas grand chose à faire là.


Ta démonstration n'est pas très parlante parce que dans TOUT les canards politique que je lis il y a des sections entières culturelle, Jeux vidéos et autres ou les mecs donnent très clairement leurs goûts perso. C'est sûrement parce qu'on est pas du même bord politique, ou qu'on ne lit tout simplement pas les mêmes canards, mais en tout cas ils ne se gênent pas pour le faire dans le canard enchaînés, dans l'huma, dans le monde diplo etc etc... Et je ne te parle pas des journaux politiques indé comme celui de Ruffin ou la Décroissance etc etc... ou là c'est carrément à la première personne que les mecs racontent leur vie sans soucis au milieu de leur articles, entre la blague et l’honnêteté pour illustrer, un peu sur le ton d'un CPC d'ailleurs. 

Bref, pour moi c'est plutôt une constante au contraire que l'orientation de celui qui écrit soient définit en creux dans des journaux écrit sur ce ton. (qui essai d’être honnête, proche de leur lecteur, de donner ce que pense celui qui écrit sans fioriture et sans filtre, quitte à être hors sujet sur un paragraphe)

----------


## znokiss

Ne faites pas attention, je m'installe juste là, avec mon sac de popcorn.
Si on me demande mon avis, c'est comme Bobbin. A part 3 vannes qui m'ont fait marrer (gauche/droite, rien à battre, je rigole aux 2), j'ai rien remarqué de particulier.

----------


## Nilsou

Mais est-ce du popcorn neutre politiquement  ::trollface::

----------


## nova

> Mais est-ce du popcorn neutre politiquement


Ca dépends. Si c'est du popcorn fait maison avec des ingrédients bio, on peut dire qu'il est un peu engagé  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

Pas faux, alors que si c'est du Maïs importé de chez pas où qui a rendu carbone d'1 tonne de CO2 pour 1 kilo de maïs  ::trollface::  (on rigole pas, j'en ai vu récemment à ces chiffres là ^^) c'est tout de suite une autre histoire.  ::(: 

Et ça a beau être une connerie, ça montre qu'il est vraiment difficile d’être "neutre" sur la politique, ça transparaît dans toute les actions, même le choix du popcorn  ::P:

----------


## banditbandit

> Ne faites pas attention, je m'installe juste là, avec mon sac de popcorn.
> Si on me demande mon avis, c'est comme Bovin.


 Et c'est ton droit, je le respecte...  ::o: 


Personnellement, si c'est pour faire un bon mot, pourquoi pas. Le problème c'est que c'est pas souvent, enfin je dis ça mais ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas lu le magazine. 
Mais les dernières fois j'avais pas trouvé tout cela fameux (

Spoiler Alert! 


dédicace à znoikiss  :;):  

). 

Je suis de plus en plus adepte des calembours de Gamekult, je vieillis sans doute ou je régresse, enfin je ne sais pas trop.

----------


## Ruvon

Lecteur depuis aussi longtemps que Bebealien, j'ai toujours eu l'impression que quel que soit le nom du magazine, le ton a toujours été plus ou moins ouvert aux petites phrases sur la politique.

Vu que c'est en général drôle, ça ne m'a jamais posé de problème.

J'ai toujours eu également l'impression que le mag est plus proche d'un bord politique que de l'autre. Encore une fois, je n'ai pas de problème avec ça, et c'est une orientation qui ne date pas d'hier.

Du coup je n'ai pas l'impression de voir plus de "politisation" qu'avant dans le mag. Les bandeaux en haut des news ont toujours été chargés de petites phrases qui te valent perma si tu les postes sur le forum. Les références à l'actualité (politique ou non) sont fréquentes dans les tests et autres rubriques. C'est d'ailleurs rigolo quand je ressors un vieux numéro et que je revois le nom d'un politique aujourd'hui disparu de l'actu médiatique.

Bref, que Canard PC continue de parler de jeu vidéo sous toutes ses coutures, à travers de l'humour lié à l'actualité, politique ou non, comme ils l'ont toujours fait.

----------


## Yves Signal

Clairement la tonalité plutôt acerbe/rigolote me plaît depuis la première fois que j'ai ouvert un cpc.
Cette "ligne éditoriale" date d'avant Boulon, c'est surprenant que tu t'en plaigne aujourd'hui. Je n'ai pas l'impression que les vannes soient se soient multipliées et généralement ce sont surtout les cons qui en prennent (gentiment) pour leur grade, ce peu importe le bord politique auquel ils se cramponnent.

Alors oui, bien sûr, on sent quand même l'orientation politique générale sans trop creuser, mais comme le dit Ruvon : pourvu que ça dure.

----------


## fletch2099

Pas remarqué quoi que ce soit sur le sujet, c'est que ça doit m'aller. Par contre dire qu'on est lecteur depuis joystick hebdo est un non sens tant les gens qui faisaient joystick hebdo (danbiss & danboss paix à votre ame) puis ceux de joystick avec x moutures et ceux de canard pc sont différents. Aujourd'hui canard pc est écrit pour quelques rubriques pas des anciens de la dernière version de joystick et 0% pas ceux qui les ont précédé.

----------


## Croaker

J'ai remarqué deux trois allusions sur la politique US dans le dernier mais pas au niveau de ce qu'il se fait sur le forum. :Embauchez Herman:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je m'en fous un peu aussi, mais c'est quand même très politiquement correct, on voit bien que ça ne va froisser personne.
Faire une vanne sur Morano ou Trump, c'est comme dire que KFC c'est dégueu, personne n'ira relevé à part les intéressés (mais Trump est il encore abonné ? Il avait l'air en colère depuis son ban du forum).

Dans un autre genre s'attaquer à Hanouna, c'est la mode. C'est ce côté mainstream qui m'embête, plutôt que les avis réels de chacun ou de la rédaction.
Ils ne sont pas là pour avoir des procès je suis d'accord, mais du coup selon moi ça n'a ni impact ni intérêt. Ca ne me chagrine pas, mais je pourrais tout aussi bien m'en passer, par contre quand ils prennent position sur leur sujet (c'est pas cochon) comme Ivan avec Au coin du jeu, ça j'adore. C'est légitime, assumé et tranché.

----------


## Wulfstan

> J'ai toujours eu également l'impression que le mag est plus proche d'un bord politique que de l'autre. Encore une fois, je n'ai pas de problème avec ça, et c'est une orientation qui ne date pas d'hier.


Je pense que si Bebealien le ressent comme ça, c'est sûrement parce que ses opinions ne sont justement pas de ce bord-là. Et ce n'est aucunement un jugement valeur. Si les blagounetttes sont quasi-systématiquement à l'encontre de ton orientation politique, tu les remarques beaucoup plus facilement, et je peux comprendre qu'à un moment donné elles finissent par t'hérisser le poil. Si le mag était plus proche de l'autre bord politique, et que les sous-entendus étaient inverses, il y a des chances pour que ça gave d'autres personnes qui se mettraient alors à souhaiter que le journal traite le jeu vidéo sans ces petites pointes politisées.

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on tape une ou deux fois sur un certain sénateur placé à bâbord, que ça rend le journal non-partisan. 

Perso, tant que ça tombe pas dans un des deux extrêmes ou que ça ne devient pas trop prégnant, je m'en tape complètement.  ::):

----------


## Marmottas

> un certain sénateur placé à bâbord


Trop gros (comme lui), ça s'est vu...  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> Amusant qu'ils interdisent à leurs lecteurs de parler politique sur le forum alors qu'ils en parlent de plus en plus dans le magasine


Je me suis fait la même réflexion en lisant le mag "mais putain ils cherchent le ban là!"  ::P:

----------


## Nazedaq

> Oubliez pas, la manif contre la réforme du code du travail c'est demain : https://www.facebook.com/events/205886629941194/


La grande vadrouille ?

----------


## Euklif

> Par contre dire qu'on est lecteur depuis joystick hebdo est un non sens tant les gens qui faisaient joystick hebdo (danbiss & danboss paix à votre ame) puis ceux de joystick avec x moutures et ceux de canard pc sont différents. Aujourd'hui canard pc est écrit pour quelques rubriques pas des anciens de la dernière version de joystick et 0% pas ceux qui les ont précédé.


Ca, c'est vraiment LE détail important. Tu pouvais aussi simplement dire que l'équipe cpc a bien changé depuis le début (Gringo, Threanor, Boulon, blablabla) et que blablabla.
Bref, j'ai pas d'avis sur la question qu'il soulève (je lis plus cpc depuis le "remaniement" post-boulon qui ne m'a pas trop correspondu) mais je pense pas que cette remarque sur son profil de lecture soit d'une importance capitale en fait.

----------


## ducon

C’est  quoi, sérieusement, une réflexion ou une analyse politique non partisane ?

----------


## banditbandit

> Ca, c'est vraiment LE détail important. Tu pouvais aussi simplement dire que l'équipe cpc a bien changé depuis le début (Gringo, Threanor, Boulon, blablabla) et que blablabla.


Ouais ceux qui disent qu'il ne trouvent pas que ça a changé depuis l'époque de Joystick sont dans le déni ou l'aveuglement je ne sais, enfin c'est d'une bêtise, et surtout c'est pas sympa pour la rédaction actuelle (

Spoiler Alert! 


surtout les gars ne changez rien au magazine ça ne sert à rien puisque certains ne font pas la différence avec celui des débuts...

 ).

----------


## gros_bidule

Les messages politique m'en fiche, on est adulte pour la plupart et on sait faire la part des choses.
Parcontre ça manque de dessins rigolos. Plus de dessins ! Voire, ne faites que des dessins  ::):

----------


## Rebloschonsky

> Les messages politique m'en fiche, on est adulte pour la plupart et on sait faire la part des choses.
> Parcontre ça manque de dessins rigolos. Plus de dessins ! Voire, ne faites que des dessins


Toutafé ! On est grands, on fait la part des choses. Les journalistes sont grands aussi, ils vont pas s'interdire des références à l'air du temps, sur le mode "ce jeu montre des gentils et des méchants, mais il n'y a ABSOLUMENT AUCUN RAPPORT avec une quelconque actualité internationale...".

CPC ce n'est pas non plus le journal partisan un peu borné (je ne vise personne, ni un certain hebdo culturel ni un newsmagazine d'opinion  ::trollface::  ) qui t'explique avec suffisance qu'un tel jeu est trop nul parce que vraiment, le message ne va pas assez dans le sens de l'amour entre tous les peuples ou encore qu'il bafoue nos belles valeurs ancestrales...  ::(:

----------


## banditbandit

> s ou encore qu'il bafoue nos belles valeurs ancestrales...


Oh putain oui !  ::lol::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ouais ceux qui disent qu'il ne trouvent pas que ça a changé depuis l'époque de Joystick sont dans le déni ou l'aveuglement je ne sais, enfin c'est d'une bêtise, et surtout c'est pas sympa pour la rédaction actuelle (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> surtout les gars ne changez rien au magazine ça ne sert à rien puisque certains ne font pas la différence avec celui des débuts...
> 
>  ).


Ce n'est pas que RIEN n'a changé depuis Joystick  ::rolleyes::  c'est que même si chaque époque / rédaction a son style (qu'on peut apprécier plus ou moins), il y a une certaine continuité dans l'état d'esprit. Et mon ressenti personnel (puisque c'est le sujet...), c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu de glissement significatif dans la présence de références à la politique / actualité à partir d'une date précise.

Certains ont un ressenti différent, peut-être que comme le dit Ronrount c'est une question de sensibilité de bord, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Nazedaq

> peut-être que comme le dit Ronrount c'est une question de sensibilité de bord, je ne sais pas.


Non, rien à voir. On ne prête pas d'intentions sur la base d'un post perdu au milieu d'un forum.
Ne pas avoir envie de lire une énième blague sur Trump ne signifie pas qu'on cautionne la politique américaine actuelle.

----------


## Nilsou

Mouais, je vous trouve trop naïf (dans le sens innocent, pas dans le sens négatif  ::P:  ), ou peut-être n’avez vous pas du tout fait de comparatif, mais moi je suis comme Bebealien, je trouve aussi que CPC se politise par rapport au simple bandeau du haut des temps passé (à peu prés depuis l'introduction de Maria Kalash dans l'équipe je dirais, qui a été l'une des premières à signer de gros articles orientés qui touche au fond de notre société) et j'en avais même fait la remarque à ma moitié il y a peu, donc l'analyse est partagée alors que je ne me suis pas synchronisé avec Bebealien sur le sujet  ::P:  
Il y a également un grand coups de boost franc depuis que CPC milite pour la fondation d'un syndicat.. faut pas se voiler la face ... 

Mon unique différence avec Bebealien c'est que je ne trouve pas ça embêtant. Mais au contraire, intéressant. Une sorte de télé-réalité éducative sur le thème "A quel point une société peut dériver dans le pourris avant qu'une rédaction qui n'en a rien à fiche à la base et dont ce n'est pas le sujet se sentent obliger de le dénoncer "  ::P:  
Très instructif  :Indeed: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, rien à voir. On ne prête pas d'intentions sur la base d'un post perdu au milieu d'un forum.
> Ne pas avoir envie de lire une énième blague sur Trump ne signifie pas qu'on cautionne la politique américaine actuelle.


Hum, tu es trop gentil là... si tu n'a pas envie de lire et que ça passe de "neutre" à "exaspérant", c'est que ces "blagues" te montre un pan d'une réalité que tu ne veut pas voir, qui t’irrite, ou choque tes valeurs. 
Sinon personne fait gaffe, comme c'est le cas de la grande majorité des personnes ayant répondu sur ce topic par ailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les messages politique m'en fiche, on est adulte pour la plupart et on sait faire la part des choses.
> Parcontre ça manque de dessins rigolos. Plus de dessins ! Voire, ne faites que des dessins


Haha, tellement vrai +1  :;):

----------


## banditbandit

> Ne pas avoir envie de lire une énième blague sur Trump ne signifie pas qu'on cautionne la politique américaine actuelle.


Ouais mais non là où il a raison c'est quand il dit que les blagues sur Trump sont éculés...  ::ninja::

----------


## SCoPmod

> Hum, tu es trop gentil là... si tu n'a pas envie de lire et que ça passe de "neutre" à "exaspérant", c'est que ces "blagues" te montre un pan d'une réalité que tu ne veut pas voir, qui t’irrite, ou choque tes valeurs. 
> Sinon personne fait gaffe, comme c'est le cas de la grande majorité des personnes ayant répondu sur ce topic par ailleurs.


L'irritation devant des blagues ou allusions idéologiquement orientées, c'est pas nécessairement lié à des opinions politiques, ce que dit Nazdaq est exact... le post de Bebealien fait surtout référence à la crainte d'une dégringolade, du passage d'un Canard PC anti-conformiste des temps passés (perso je sais pas, j'étais pas lecteur à l'époque mentionnée) à un Canard PC qui à force de se politiser prendrait le chemin d'une, disons... _radicalisation_ (mouhahaha  ::trollface::  ), jusqu'à devenir non pas un tract politique de plusieurs dizaines de pages, mais un journal qui baignerait dans le conformisme bêlant à faire exactement comme tout le monde sa p'tite blague du moment sur telle ou telle crasseuse célébrité politicienne du moment. D'où chute du niveau de l'humour, qui passerait de particulier et anti-conformiste à "pauvre pique à deux balles qu'on pourrait entendre partout ailleurs". C'est à mon avis ce que craint Bebealien.

Un exemple, tiens, pour appuyer le propos de Nazdaq: j'ai beau estimer que Trump est juste un énième politicien à la con qui cumule avec ça la vulgarité glaireuse du nouveau riche/parvenu étalant sa richesse sous forme de murs plaqués or partout dans sa tour en imaginant que c'est ça l'élégance, en plus d'avoir fait dans le népotisme à fond les ballons dés son arrivée à D.C. jusqu'à faire passer Démocrates et Républicains pour des anges de probité incorruptibles, entendre ou lire des trucs du style "ohlalala mais Trump c'est un dictateur-heu ! #hashtag-Résistanceu _on faisait comme si qu'en fait eh ben nous on était les combattants de la liberté pour la démocratie contre le dictateur mais qu'en fait en vrai ben on risque rien parce qu'on est pas en Corée du Nord_", y'a quand même de quoi se coller un facepalm à se faire un hématome cérébral quand on est un minimum concerné par le niveau intellectuel moyen de l'humanité.
Bon, dans les faits, ça a plutôt tendance à me faire marrer sur le thème "oh putain cette comparaison, c'est fabuleux cette connerie sans limites  ::XD:: ", mais tu peux avoir des gens restés sensibles à l'honnêteté intellectuelle et que ça agace prodigieusement d'entendre des comparaisons aussi connes sans qu'ils ne soient supporters de Trump, c'est ce voulait faire comprendre Nazdaq dans son post.


Ainsi, réjouis-toi petit homme: car SCoPmod a parlé, et Sa parole est sacrée.

*_Aûmmmmmm... haré-haré-haré-SCoPmod, haré-haré-haré !!!_*

----------


## Bebealien

Il y a un peu de ca.
Si je voulais lire une analyste géopolitique pertinente sur Trump, la Corée ou autre chose, disons que je ne lirai pas CPC.
Et si c'est pour blaguer sur les mêmes clichés que n'importe quel abruti décérébré du forum 12-15 de Jeuxvideo.com est capable de sortir... ce n'est pas tout à fait le CPC que j'aime non plus.

Mais en tout cas c'est bien, je vois que mon petit coup de gueule fait débat.

----------


## Rebloschonsky

t'es dur là... quand ils écrivaient par exemple que dans le futur, wolfenstein new colossus et far cry 5 seraient vus par les historiens comme le début d'un mouvement de réaction politique, j'ai trouvé ça beau et inspiré  ::lol::

----------


## Kesitem

Personnellement, si CanardPc n’était un magazine qui ne traitait que de jeux vidéos, je ne serai plus abonné.

Je trouve justement qu'avoir des références au contexte politique et économique est un plus. Même avec un parti-pris.

D'ailleurs, c'est finalement comme les tests du magazine: on finit par connaitre les goûts de rédacteurs et on ne sera pas forcement d'accord avec leur avis.
Mais comme on connait leurs préférences, on peut adapter notre grille de lecture.

Tout ça dans un humour parfois méchamment bête, c'est parfait pour moi  ::):

----------


## znokiss

> Et si c'est pour blaguer sur les mêmes clichés que n'importe quel abruti décérébré du forum 12-15 de Jeuxvideo.com est capable de sortir... ce n'est pas tout à fait le CPC que j'aime non plus.


Donc les blagues politiques, ça va, mais faut qu'elles soient bonnes, c'est ça ?

----------


## Bebealien

Oui
Et comme l'humour c'est subjectif, bonne chance  ::lol::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Je trouve justement qu'avoir des références au contexte politique et économique est un plus. Même avec un parti-pris.


Avec une énième vanne facile (j'avoue qu'avec lui elles sont forcément faciles, c'est une source intarissable) sur Trump, peut on vraiment parler de référence au contexte politique ? 
J'ai pas de problème avec les vannes mais tirer sur l'ambulance parce que c'est dans l'air du temps, j'attends mieux de CPC en qualité de vanne, et effectivement comme plus haut ça ne signifie pas être d'accord avec ce type ni prendre sa défense. Il est l'exemple typique de ce qui se fait partout.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Bonjour,

La rédaction a bien pris en compte vos remarques et critiques.
Elle mettra en place de nouveaux tests en accord avec les goûts des lecteurs.
Merci de bien vouloir passer vos anciens numéros au broyeur (écoresponsable) (contrairement à Hulot) (mince c'est une blague politique). 

Cordialement,

L'attaché de Presque de Presse Non-Stop.

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour,
> 
> La rédaction a bien pris en compte vos remarques et critiques.
> Elle mettra en place de nouveaux tests en accord avec les goûts des lecteurs.
> Merci de bien vouloir passer vos anciens numéros au broyeur (écoresponsable) (contrairement à Hulot) (mince c'est une blague politique). 
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> L'attaché de Presque de Presse Non-Stop.


 :tired:

----------


## Bebealien

:tired:

----------


## Robinsoon

Ben les gars, certain doivent avoir développé une hypersensibilité clinique à la poloche, parce que de mon côté, j'avais pas remarqué que mon Canard PC s'était transformé en Canard Enchaîné.
Attention, je reconnais que le magazine est ponctué de références politiques, comme il l'est de réfs culturelles. Mais je trouve celles-ci plutôt discrètes. On est dans un magazine écrit par deeees (je veux vexer personne) trent'quarantenaires ? Pour une cible plutôt 25-35 j'imagine ? Donc c'est normal. 
Je me souviens d'un des nombreux magazines de FJM Publications (Gameplay RPG ? Sais plus) où un rédacteur (Jay, je crois), avait pris un édito entier pour bassiner le lecteur sur sa haine du paquet de clopes neutres. A CPC, le plus gros article teinté de politique dont je me souvienne -récemment- c'est une réflexion sur le syndicalisme dans le jeu vidéo. C'est plus sympa non ?
En plus, on sent que les gars sont au courant quand ils écrivent. C'est pas juste "je balance une vanne sur les politique tout pourris", non, tu vois bien qu'ils sont comme une partie de leurs lecteurs, ils lisent la presse à côté et ont une réflexion qui va au-delà de Toto découvre le communisme en AG. Perso j'aime bien.
Ah, et sur le fait que les journaux politiques ne parlent pas de jeu vidéo... ben justement, j'aimerais bien qu'ils le fassent ! Ca aurait de la gueule, de parler des collectivités locales aux states en citant Sim City, de la question des réfugiés avec Papers, Please. Ou encore des lois sur le maintien en vie avec Léa passion nécrophilie. Parce qu'on ne nous dit pas tout.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Si on pouvait recentrer un peu, merci...


Désolé.

Mon avis (sérieux) sur la question : 
- Je ne pense pas que CPC soit plus politisé qu'avant. Même si on peut soupçonner l'entrisme d'Izual  :tired:  
- Si ils l'étaient, ça me dérangerait pas.
- Je pense (et j'espère) qu'ils continueront à écrire comme ça leur plait. 
- Go Vegan.

----------


## hisvin

> Je me souviens d'un des nombreux magazines de FJM Publications (Gameplay RPG ? Sais plus) où un rédacteur (Jay, je crois), avait pris un édito entier pour bassiner le lecteur sur sa haine du paquet de clopes neutres.


Gameplay RPG!!  :Bave: 
Ce mag était hors norme, un concentré de mégolomanie, de touchage de nouilles intersidérales, d'arrogance, de mépris et d'une haine viscérale contre les JDR pc.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi je trouve CPC moins drôle tout court, en fait.  :Emo: 
Et ça manque un peu de dessins débiles.
Par contre les dossiers et pages d'Ivan j'en veux plus (+, pas de confusion)   :Emo: 
Et une grande frite svp.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Gameplay RPG!! 
> Ce mag était hors norme, un concentré de mégolomanie, de touchage de nouilles intersidérales, d'arrogance, de mépris et d'une haine viscérale contre les JDR pc.


Ouais mais Jay, bon, comment le décrire sans tenter une vanne incluant du  Trump sans soûler  Bebealien...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Désolé.
> 
> Mon avis (sérieux) sur la question : 
> - Je ne pense pas que CPC soit plus politisé qu'avant. Même si on peut soupçonner l'entrisme d'Izual  
> - Si ils l'étaient, ça me dérangerait pas.
> - Je pense (et j'espère) qu'ils continueront à écrire comme ça leur plait. 
> - Go Vegan.


Ouais, voilà. C'est ce que je disais page précédente  ::ninja:: 

Et en cas de doute, il faut toujours soupçonner Izual  :Fourbe:

----------


## Wulfstan

> - Go Vegan.


Ça, par contre, ça me gonflerait, quelque soit le sujet. Le prosélytisme, hors domaine du jeu vidéo, non merci, on en bouffe déjà assez comme ça au quotidien.

----------


## Wulfstan

> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4bxtsHtv41qdqxo1.gif


C'est assez impressionnant, sur ce forum, t'as même pas besoin d'ouvrir le topic consacré pour savoir qui est vegé/vegan.  :^_^: 

Enfin, il n'y a pas que sur ce forum.  ::trollface::

----------


## Alab

Fonctionne aussi pour les motards, les parents, ceux qui suivent le foot, ceux qui font du combat historique, jouent aux moba, etc et pourtant tu vas pas leur chercher des noises.

----------


## Nilsou

> (  "_mouhahaha, oh putain_ ", se dit SCoPmod en réalisant combien c'te simple phrase peut suffire à ouvrir les portes de l'Enfer dans ce topic.)


Haha tu m'a bien fait rire.  ::P: 
J'ai bien lu ton post et il était à la fois très construit et très intéressant  :;):  . On pourrais arguer que CPC n'est pas forcement un magazine humoristique et que la chute dont tu parle n'est donc pas forcement applicable dans leur cas, ils peuvent très bien éviter l'humour sur les sujets grave. Maria Kalash l'avais fait de mémoire sur son papier au sujet de Pokemon Go. 
Et sinon il existe de très bon groupe d'humour qui partent d'un postulat politiquement orienté et s'y tiennent. Quiconque a déjà vu du spectacle de rue (Aurillac, Chalon sur Saône) le sait très bien, il n'y a que de ça la bas, par pelleté, et c'est hilarant  ::P:  . Un exemple qui fait référence : la Compagnie Triple A avec son spectacle fabuleux "Croissance Reviens ! ". Absolument génial, et on les croise même en manif, haranguant les foules pour leur ordonner de se soumettre au grand capital depuis le haut de trônes fait de bric et de broc  ::P:  

Sur les USA on est pas d'accord et malheureusement je vois mal comment faire avancer le débat  ::unsure:: , je tente tout de même, sur un malentendu  ::P:

----------


## Bebealien

C'est conseil de guerre suite au lancement du topic...
On va voir ce qu'ils en disent. Ca serai intéressant d'avoir leur feedback

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ça, par contre, ça me gonflerait, quelque soit le sujet. Le prosélytisme, hors domaine du jeu vidéo, non merci, on en bouffe déjà assez comme ça au quotidien.


Pro-tip : c'était de l'auto-dérision.
Pro-tip²: c'est Jzlizn

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Pfoulàlà...
Je ferme le temps de passer le balais et on vous répond.
Et si vous voulez continuer d'en débattre, ce serait bien de le faire sans vous coller des pains pour de la politique, façon réveillon avec les tontons bourrés qui s'engueulent à propos de tel ou tel élu. Attitude qui, rappelons-le, conduit normalement à des bans sur notre forum.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon sujet: nous nous interrogeons régulièrement sur le contenu idéologique présent dans les jeux vidéo, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne s'interroge pas sur un éventuel contenu idéologique dans Canard PC. Juste retour des choses.

Canard PC a toujours utilisé le contexte quotidien (politique, économie, média, people...) pour faire des vannes ou des références. Joystick avant lui aussi. Aucune raison de s'en empêcher demain.
Nous sortons à peine d'une séquence de 6-8 mois où l'actualité politique était écrasante, tendue et anxiogène (entre la primaire à droite et les législatives). Comme il n'y avait que cela partout dans l'actualité, peut-être que les vannes politiques étaient plus présentes, par simple imprégnation, et que c'est cela que vous avez ressenti ? (idem pour Trump) On voit dans six mois si vous avez toujours le même sentiment ?

En fait de politique, vous seriez très surpris de la diversité des opinions dans la rédaction, qui comptent autant d'élégants gens de la gauche hirsute que de nobles réacs de la droite libérale. Ce que les membres de la rédaction partagent, c'est le goût de critiquer les puissants, les arrogants, les discours formatés et ceux qui racontent n'importe quoi n'importe quand. J'ai le regret de vous dire que ces éléments sont aussi présents à droite qu'à gauche, et que cela ne constitue pas vraiment en soi un alignement politique.

----------


## Bebealien

Merci pour la réponse, Ivan.
Peut être est-ce en effet avec le contexte récent, où le sujet était très prégnant, que j'ai eu l'impression que vous en avez beaucoup plus parlé. On verra si ca ce calme dans les prochains mois.

----------


## Flad

> Ce que les membres de la rédaction partagent, c'est


La bière, on est pas dupe !

----------


## Pipomantis

Vous êtes complètement à côté de la plaque si vous pensez que Moquette partage ses bières.

----------


## Flad

> Vous êtes complètement à côté de la plaque si vous pensez que Moquette partage ses bières.


L'exception bretonne, une fois de plus !
 :Cell:

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous êtes complètement à côté de la plaque si vous pensez que Moquette partage ses bières.


Non mais c'est Flad, faut pas faire attention, il habite à côté de la plaque.

----------


## Nazedaq

Il habite surtout à côté de brasseries.

----------


## Nilsou

Une réponse tout en finesse d'Ivan  ::P:  
Un peu trop facile, on peut même plus clasher dans des débats à rallonge  ::rolleyes:: 

Plus sérieusement c'est dommage, ça ne laisse pas de topic "neutre" ou on peut discuter de question de fond avec les avis des uns et des autres ...  ::cry:: 
Même si bon, je comprends aussi que ça deviennent super lourd à gérer quand ça dérape.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Aujourd'hui canard pc est écrit pour quelques rubriques par des anciens de la dernière version de joystick


Oui ça c'est la partie rigolote du mag'.




> Bonjour,
> 
> La rédaction a bien pris en compte vos remarques et critiques.
> Elle mettra en place de nouveaux tests en accord avec les goûts des lecteurs.
> Merci de bien vouloir passer vos anciens numéros au broyeur (écoresponsable) (contrairement à Hulot) (mince c'est une blague politique). 
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> L'attaché de Presque de Presse Non-Stop.


De peu.




> Moi je trouve CPC moins drôle tout court, en fait. 
> Et ça manque un peu de dessins débiles.
> Par contre les dossiers et pages d'Ivan j'en veux plus (+, pas de confusion)  
> Et une grande frite svp.


Raccord avec cette opinion apolitique. 

Sauf pour la grande frite, ça fait un peu Mac Do. Du coup consumériste à la con. Ah en fait si, c'est un message politique. Et merde !




> L'exception bretonne, une fois de plus !


Ouais bon, des bières à l'eau de mer il a le devoir de les garder pour lui en fait.




> Bon sujet: nous nous interrogeons régulièrement sur le contenu idéologique présent dans les jeux vidéo, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne s'interroge pas sur un éventuel contenu idéologique dans Canard PC. Juste retour des choses.
> 
> Canard PC a toujours utilisé le contexte quotidien (politique, économie, média, people...) pour faire des vannes ou des références. Joystick avant lui aussi. Aucune raison de s'en empêcher demain.
> Nous sortons à peine d'une séquence de 6-8 mois où l'actualité politique était écrasante, tendue et anxiogène (entre la primaire à droite et les législatives). Comme il n'y avait que cela partout dans l'actualité, peut-être que les vannes politiques étaient plus présentes, par simple imprégnation, et que c'est cela que vous avez ressenti ? (idem pour Trump) On voit dans six mois si vous avez toujours le même sentiment ?
> 
> En fait de politique, vous seriez très surpris de la diversité des opinions dans la rédaction, qui comptent autant d'élégants gens de la gauche hirsute que de nobles réacs de la droite libérale. Ce que les membres de la rédaction partagent, c'est le goût de critiquer les puissants, les arrogants, les discours formatés et ceux qui racontent n'importe quoi n'importe quand. J'ai le regret de vous dire que ces éléments sont aussi présents à droite qu'à gauche, et que cela ne constitue pas vraiment en soi un alignement politique.


Honnêtement étant donné la quantité de politique ailleurs, on pourrait presque dire que la rédaction a été soft sur ce point. 
Toutefois il y a un engagement plus fort pour de nombreux sujets de sociétés, et forcément ça touche la politique, qu'on le veuille ou non car c'est la force politique qui généralement fait bouger les lignes. À titre personnelle c'est pas ça qui me dérange dans le canard PC, même si je ne suis pas 100 % sur la ligne de tous les rédacteurs, il faut admettre que c'est assez légitime venant de cet organe de presse indépendant écrivant sur un médium socio-culturel qui a largement dépassé la case du loisir idiot à destination des adolescents.

----------


## Nilsou

> Canard PC a toujours utilisé le contexte quotidien (politique, économie, média, people...) pour faire des vannes ou des références. Joystick avant lui aussi. Aucune raison de s'en empêcher demain.
> Nous sortons à peine d'une séquence de 6-8 mois où l'actualité politique était écrasante, tendue et anxiogène (entre la primaire à droite et les législatives). Comme il n'y avait que cela partout dans l'actualité, peut-être que les vannes politiques étaient plus présentes, par simple imprégnation, et que c'est cela que vous avez ressenti ? (idem pour Trump) On voit dans six mois si vous avez toujours le même sentiment ?


Faut dire que le fait de lancer un appel à monter un syndicat des travailleurs des JV en opposition au syndicat représentant des patrons a tendance, je trouve, de facto, à vous faire pencher d'un coté de la balance... du moins d'un point de vue des apparences extérieures. Dans un contexte social tendu je peut vous assurer avoir vu tourner de "l'appel CPC" à plusieurs endroits très politiquement orientés... ( :Coco: )
Quant aux blagues, je trouve aussi comme Bebealien qu'elles sont devenus plus présente sur le sujet. 

Hypothèse perso : Le rendu général de l'exterieur c'est que si on est déjà politisé, j'ai l'impression qu'on va soit trouver tout très bien et remarquer cette augmentation soit trouver tout très irritant ... Tandis que les personnes qui s'en foutent continueront à s'en foutre  ::P:  


Mais après, comme je le disait, vous allez avoir du mal à éviter le sujet vu qu'il semble qu'il y ai de plus en plus de JV orientés politiquement, et qu'a priori ce n'est que le début  ::unsure::  . A un moment donné vous allez rencontrer de plus en plus de cas comme le JV sur la Syrie que vous avez refusé de noter ... 

Enfin bref, moi jusqu'ici j'ai trouvé tout vos tacles et blagues de bonnes guerres et les quelques papiers plus fouillés bien écrit et malin. Donc ça me va  :;):

----------


## ducon

En même temps, le syndicat patronal n’accepte pas les adhésions individuelles donc…

----------


## Nazedaq

> vu qu'a priori il y a de plus en plus de JV orientés politiquement, et qu'a priori ce n'est que le début


Tu ne devrais pas jouer à Worms en écoutant BFMTV et euh non, Kim n'a aucune sainte grenade.

----------


## Nilsou

> En même temps, le syndicat patronal n’accepte pas les adhésions individuelles donc…


Bah oui, c'est logique, ils vont quand même pas fréquenter leur pigiste  ::ninja::  
Plus sérieusement, si tu trouve que cela va de soit que "c'est bien", c'est cool. Mais faut voir que pour d'autres ce n'est pas forcement un liens systématique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu ne devrais pas jouer à Worms en écoutant BFMTV et euh non, Kim n'a aucune sainte grenade.


Lapin compris  ::huh:: 
edit : Compris  ::lol::  :lentaladetente:

----------


## ducon

Et un syndicat patronal, ce n’est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour défendre les salariés. Demande à la CGT de défendre le patronat, tiens.

----------


## Nazedaq

Tu rechutes, vite une bd !

----------


## Nilsou

> Et un syndicat patronal, ce n’est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour défendre les salariés. Demande à la CGT de défendre le patronat, tiens.


Si on considère que patrons et employés sont sur la même balance (ce que je ne considère pas, mais passons) il est en effet positif de voir les deux représentés. 
Mais il ne me semble pas avoir dit qu'il fallait supprimer le SNJV ...  ::unsure::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et un syndicat patronal, ce n’est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour défendre les salariés. Demande à la CGT de défendre le patronat, tiens.


Ouhla n'en profite pas pour glisser que le MEDEF ne défends pas l'intérêt des salariés, ça va salement tâcher sinon.  ::P:

----------


## Nilsou

C'est super orienté politiquement. Taisez vous bon sang  ::(: 

Ou t'es sérieux ?  :Emo: 
On sait plus comment prendre les trucs sur ce topic  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Il habite surtout à côté de brasseries.


Yep, d'ailleurs dimanche je suis allé inaugurre celle de Cosswiller :-)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Hypothèse perso : Le rendu général de l'exterieur c'est que si on est déjà politisé, j'ai l'impression qu'on va soit trouver tout très bien et remarquer cette augmentation soit trouver tout très irritant ...


Fun fact : Au cours de ma carrière, j'ai été pris à partie par des gens qui m'ont accusé tour à tour de faire le jeu de la gauche, de la droite, des extrêmes... J'en ai même un qui a été jusqu'à m'ajouter sur Steam pour me traiter de "zombie du centrisme" il y a genre cinq ou six ans.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Alors qu'en fait t'es juste un anarcho-totalitaire pour une économie libérale planifiée.

----------


## Nilsou

> Fun fact : Au cours de ma carrière, j'ai été pris à partie par des gens qui m'ont accusé tour à tour de faire le jeu de la gauche, de la droite, des extrêmes... J'en ai même un qui a été jusqu'à m'ajouter sur Steam pour me traiter de "zombie du centrisme" il y a genre cinq ou six ans.


Je comprend parfaitement, je pense que pas mal de gens de votre profession se retrouve avec ce soucis, et je trouve ça rigolo de voir comment vous vous dépatouillerais avec des crises nationales ou internationale d'ampleur  ::ninja::  . Vu qu'à priori on va pas forcement réussir à y couper  ::P:  

Plus sérieusement, le soucis, à mon sens, c'est que vous êtes un peu "malin/esprit critique" et ne vous laissez donc pas forcement berner par de belles paroles politiques. Ce qui a tendance à vous classer, quelque soit le gouvernement en place dans le pays ou l'orientation politique ambiante, dans une sorte d'opposition critique au gouvernement en place, vu que c'est lui qui prends les décisions impactant la vie de tout les jours, et donc ce qui vous ent
(Bon et faut admettre que quelque soit la couleur politique la plupart des gens sont obligé de constater que les choses ne se sont pas "améliorés" ces 20 dernières années, tout les gouvernements successif qu'on a connu (pour les plus jeunes d'entre nous) prêtent donc aisément le flanc à la critique justifiée (ou pas, selon les positions de chacun) et donc vous fournissent sans soucis une source intarissable de blagounette  ::P:  .) 
Du coups, d'un point de vue extérieur, vous prenez de facto la couleur inverse du gouvernement en place.  ::rolleyes::  (c'est évidemment tempéré par ce qui se passe à l'international également) 

Quand tout les curseurs virent à droite à l'international comme en national en combo, j'ai donc l'impression que vous vous colorez en rouge pétard en comparaison (en même temps, l'idée des syndicats quand le pouvoir lance son hallali sur le syndicalisme, vous l'avez cherché, faut assumer après  ::P:  ) . Mais j'imagine que si on avait eu le droit à un duo Sanders-Méluche on vous aurais traité de gros droitier pendant 5 ans.  ::lol::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> "zombie du centrisme"


Pléonasme.

----------


## Rebloschonsky

> Plus sérieusement, le soucis, à mon sens, c'est que vous êtes un peu "malin/esprit critique" et ne vous laissez donc pas forcement berner par de belles paroles politiques. Ce qui a tendance à vous classer, quelque soit le gouvernement en place dans le pays ou l'orientation politique ambiante, dans une sorte d'opposition critique au gouvernement en place, vu que c'est lui qui prends les décisions impactant la vie de tout les jours, et donc ce qui vous ent


bravo, tu as redéfini l'indépendance de la presse par rapport au pouvoir politique  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

> indépendance de la presse par rapport au pouvoir politique


Légende.

----------


## nova

> Et un syndicat patronal, ce n’est pas ce qui se fait de mieux pour défendre les salariés. Demande à la CGT de défendre le patronat, tiens.


Disons que justement si le medef et la CGT faisaient leur boulot correctement , y aurait pas besoin de créer des syndicats "spécialisés jeux video" .

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Disons que justement si le medef et la CGT faisaient leur boulot correctement , y aurait pas besoin de créer des syndicats "spécialisés jeux video" .


Vision ultra-simpliste de la réalité...

Sinon merci à tous de préparer une liste de vos identifiants...  ::P:

----------


## La Marmotta

> J'en ai même un qui a été jusqu'à m'ajouter sur Steam pour me traiter de "zombie du centrisme" il y a genre cinq ou six ans.


Faut replacer dans le contexte, tu campais comme un gros porc au milieu de la map en versus sur Left 4 Dead 2.

----------


## Nilsou

9/10  :Clap:  :Clap: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> bravo, tu as redéfini l'indépendance de la presse par rapport au pouvoir politique


Haha oui, mais disons que l'indépendance de la presse est mal vu par un certains pouvoir politique et est donc assez rare récemment  ::siffle::  
Automatiquement la défense de cette indépendance a de plus en plus tendance à te classer dans l'opposition de facto.

Exemple : Acrimed, (action critique média) association de défense des média indépendant bien connue, et critique des dérives de la presse vient de décider que "trop c'est trop" et a décidé de briser sa neutralité politique en rejoignant les manifs. 
Ils distribuent ces tracts régulièrement pour expliquer leur positionnement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Disons que justement si le medef et la CGT faisaient leur boulot correctement , y aurait pas besoin de créer des syndicats "spécialisés jeux video" .


Comme le disait Augusto, c'est très simpliste comme vision. Le Medef je sais pas trop, mais la CGT (et FO) fonctionne en "cellule de résistance" (ce qui a bien aidé durant la résistance française et surtout à sa construction, le manifeste des 12, tout ça tout ça). Ce sont donc à chaque fois des syndicats locaux, par usine, par boites, qui se montent et décide ou non de rejoindre la CGT. (ou d'arborer une partie uniquement de son nom, genre "FO-CGT" des trucs comme ça.
C'est tout benef en fait puisque le syndicat local profite de la puissance de la centrale tout en conservant 100% de sa liberté de choix. (c'est ainsi que certaines branches vont désobéir à Mailly et rejoindre les mouvements sociaux, d'autres CFDT vont être poussé à bout et rejoindre les manifs etc etc...) .

En résumé : tant que les mecs du JV n'auront pas créé leur propre syndicat, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'une centrale viennent en créer un pour eux et il n'y a alors aucune raison pour qu'elles viennent défendre spécifiquement leur droit en tant qu'employé du jeu vidéo, sans branche local ils n'en ont même pas connaissance d'ailleurs  ::unsure:: ... C'est la norme de devoir créer son syndicats local, pas l'exception.  :;):   Après seulement tu te rattache ou non à une centrale.

----------


## Seymos

> Fun fact : Au cours de ma carrière, j'ai été pris à partie par des gens qui m'ont accusé tour à tour *de faire le jeu* de la gauche, de la droite, des extrêmes... J'en ai même un qui a été jusqu'à m'ajouter sur Steam pour me traiter de "zombie du centrisme" il y a genre cinq ou six ans.


Je pige plus rien, je croyais que tu étais journaliste, pas développeur.

----------


## Mandow

Selon le Littré :




> L'homme ennuyant est celui qui ennuie par occasion ; cela est accidentel ; l'homme ennuyeux est celui qui ennuie toujours ; cela est inhérent. Un homme ennuyant peut n'être aucunement ennuyeux.


J'en déduis donc que l'OP considère que les sujets politiques ne l'ennuient qu'occasionnellement, mais qu'intrinsèquement leur utilisation dans le but d'amuser les lecteurs est une bonne idée.

Il n'y a donc finalement aucun problème !  ::ninja:: 

Ce ne sont pas les droïdes que vous cherchez.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

Si un jour une loi restrictive, voire répressive, sur les jeux vidéos parait, Canard PC sera bien obligé de parler clairement de politique.

----------


## Nilsou

> Selon le Littré :
> 
> ""
> L'homme ennuyant est celui qui ennuie par occasion ; cela est accidentel ; l'homme ennuyeux est celui qui ennuie toujours ; cela est inhérent. Un homme ennuyant peut n'être aucunement ennuyeux.
> ""
> 
> J'en déduis donc que l'OP considère que les sujets politiques ne l'ennuient qu'occasionnellement, mais qu'intrinsèquement leur utilisation dans le but d'amuser les lecteurs est une bonne idée.
> 
> Il n'y a donc finalement aucun problème ! 
> ...



Tu fume de la bonne toi dis donc  :OO:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Faut changer le titre du topic, à chaque fois je lis "l'ennuyante pollinisation de Canard PC" et ça me fait penser à mes ruches.

----------


## PG 13

C' est ce topic qui est ennuyeux

----------


## SCoPmod

> J'ai bien lu ton post et il était à la fois très construit et très intéressant  .


C'est normal: c'était un post écrit par SCoPmod.

Et ainsi, tu as pu voir combien Sa parole est grande; tu l'as senti en ton sein, intuitivement, viscéralement: Ses mots ont raisonné en toi comme un pet trop détonant dans un ascenseur trop confiné. Aussi te voilà submergé, bientôt conquis par Sa grâce: sous l'influence de SCoPmod, petit homme, tu te risqueras un jour à lire "_Ce Qu'on Voit et Ce Qu'on Ne Voit Pas_" de *Frédéric Bastiat*, et ce sera là le début de ton éveil; une révélation qui t'amènera à parcourir les oeuvres de *Milton Friedman* telles que "*Capitalisme et Liberté*", et tu basculeras pour toujours dans le Côté Obscur, et SCoPmod aura gagné: tu seras devenu, comme Lui, anarcho-capitaliste  ::trollface::   ::P:  (pour une fois que j'me mets à prosélyter, chose détestable, autant atténuer avec de l'humour, héhéhé  :^_^: )

Brèfle, pour en revenir au sujet -parce que, ce que j'disais dans mon autre post sur les USA etc, ça n'appelait pas à une réponse: je pointais juste ce que j'estimais être des biais idéologiques qui faussent ton analyse, sans chercher à lancer un quelconque débat puisque les débats sont par définition, surtout dés que ça touche à la politique, vains et inutiles (dans "convictions politiques" il y a _convictions_ ), donc j'aurais pas persisté là-dedans quoi qu'il puisse arriver  :;): 

Brèfle donc, deux-le-retour: pour ce qui est de l'humour politisé et son niveau potentiel de capacité de drôlitude, y'a malentente sur mes propos vu l'exemple que tu cites dans ton post: le mot "chute/dégringolade" que j'employais, tu sembles le comprendre au sens "cesser de faire de l'humour politique" ou "ne pas tenir leur engagement politique sur la durée" (du moins c'est la conclusion que j'en tire en ayant lu ta phrase: "_il existe de très bon groupe d'humour qui partent d'un postulat politiquement orienté et s'y tiennent._"), moi ce que je voulais dire, c'est que souvent, les humoristes "engagés" finissent souvent par ne plus être drôles.

Càd, pour reprendre le cas Christophe Alévêque comparé à Gaspar Proust, qui, lui, est, pour paraphraser Desproges, _un humoriste dégagé_: quand Sarkozy était au pouvoir, le genre de boutade humoristique d'Alévêque sur Sarkozy, c'était du genre "Sarkozy, le nain de droite, LAUL !!!". Bof. 
En comparaison, une boutade de Gaspard Proust sur le même sujet, je cite de mémoire: "_Sarkozy... le type même du Français moyen: un beauf à gourmette au bras d'une pute à frange._".

Sans chercher à faire dans le combat de goûts aussi vain qu'un débat politique, j'crois qu'on peut quand même voir là, via c'te rapide exemple, qu'un humoriste politisé finit souvent par être moins drôle qu'un humoriste non-politisé... entre autres parce que la politisation d'un humoriste entraîne facilement une forme de radicalisaçaõ ("_démontrer le ridicule des mots creux comme 'radicalisation' en les déformant: un livre essentiel_", par SCoPmod) qui transforme l'humoriste peu politisé précédemment drôle en humoriste politisé hargneux et revanchard et indigné etc. et finalement moins drôle sauf pour d'autres gens tout aussi "radicalisationnés" (à droite, à gauche, qu'importe) qui, eux, sont jamais très drôles non plus à la base.






> (...) "zombie du centrisme" (...)


_Day of the Walking Modem_  :Bave: 


Sinon, vu que vous êtes tous plus ou moins en train de consulter c'te topic, vous ô staff de Canard PC et modos et admins du forum, j'aurais une grande question qui turlupine ma curiosité (ça gratte, ça démange putaiiinnn, gniiii...) : 

J'ai cru comprendre d’après les posts de la page 1 que le topic de l'actu était fermé -je sais pas exactement, la section Canard Café du forum j'y fous presque jamais les pieds, et les rares fois où j'ai il y a longtemps posté deux-trois trucs j'ai fini par oublier d'aller y répondre-, et en règle générale, ça m'a toujours assez surpris qu'il y ait une modération très vigilante sur le forum Canard PC alors que, bon, vu la moyenne d'âge du membre moyen du forum, ledit forum est relativement tranquille et "sûr", càd que ça risque pas de devenir infernal non plus, a priori.

Et je me demandais, donc, quelle pouvait bien-t'être la raison derrière cette vigilance: est-ce que c'est dû à un problème d'effectif (genre, pas assez de modos pour pouvoir éviter que ça parte en vrouille, donc pour prévenir le risque mieux vaut ne rien laisser passer), est-ce que c'est en réaction à la législation Fraônçaise qui autant que je me souvienne tient pour responsable l'hébergeur de tout propos tenu par un utilisateur, ou est-ce que c'est plus simplement pour des raisons d'image de marque (càd éviter de risquer que l'image du magazine Canard PC puisse en pâtir si le forum CPC devenait un foutoir 4chan-esque) ?

Ouais je sais, je questionne sur des points de détail, mais la curiosité, c'est maladif, chez moi  ::):

----------


## Nilsou

> Brèfle donc, deux-le-retour: pour ce qui est de l'humour politisé et son niveau potentiel de capacité de drôlitude, y'a malentente sur mes propos vu l'exemple que tu cites dans ton post: le mot "chute/dégringolade" que j'employais, tu sembles le comprendre au sens "cesser de faire de l'humour politique" ou "ne pas tenir leur engagement politique sur la durée" (du moins c'est la conclusion que j'en tire en ayant lu ta phrase: "_il existe de très bon groupe d'humour qui partent d'un postulat politiquement orienté et s'y tiennent._"), moi ce que je voulais dire, c'est que souvent, les humoristes "engagés" finissent souvent par ne plus être drôles.
> 
> Càd, pour reprendre le cas Christophe Alévêque comparé à Gaspar Proust, qui, lui, est, pour paraphraser Desproges, _un humoriste dégagé_: quand Sarkozy était au pouvoir, le genre de boutade humoristique d'Alévêque sur Sarkozy, c'était du genre "Sarkozy, le nain de droite, LAUL !!!". Bof. 
> En comparaison, une boutade de Gaspard Proust sur le même sujet, je cite de mémoire: "_Sarkozy... le type même du Français moyen: un beauf à gourmette au bras d'une pute à frange._".
> 
> Sans chercher à faire dans le combat de goûts aussi vain qu'un débat politique, j'crois qu'on peut quand même voir là, via c'te rapide exemple, qu'un humoriste politisé finit souvent par être moins drôle qu'un humoriste non-politisé... entre autres parce que la politisation d'un humoriste entraîne facilement une forme de radicalisaçaõ ("_démontrer le ridicule des mots creux comme 'radicalisation' en les déformant: un livre essentiel_", par SCoPmod) qui transforme l'humoriste peu politisé précédemment drôle en humoriste politisé hargneux et revanchard et indigné etc. et finalement moins drôle sauf pour d'autres gens tout aussi "radicalisationnés" (à droite, à gauche, qu'importe) qui, eux, sont jamais très drôles non plus à la base.


J'avais bien compris t’inquiète  :;): 
Et c'est bien pour ça que je te citais des exemples d'humoristes engagés qui fonctionne bien.
Dans tes exemples j'ai l'impression que tu cite beaucoup d'humoriste qui sont passée de non-engagée à engagée. Et qui ont dégringolé suite à ça via la hargne qui symbolise tout combat politique. 
Mais ce n'est clairement pas le cas de tous, surtout de ceux qui s'engage d'un coté mais sur le versant "comique de ridicule" . On pourrais citer Coluche par exemple, mais aussi celui que je te citais avant, ou encore Pierre Emmanuel Barré. A mon sens ce sont trois exemple d'engagé qui n'ont fait que monter en puissance et qui se sont même politisé encore plus au fil du temps.

J'en conclut donc que si certains gèrent mal leur affaire, d'autres le font bien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est normal: c'était un post écrit par SCoPmod.
> 
> Et ainsi, tu as pu voir combien Sa parole est grande; tu l'as senti en ton sein, intuitivement, viscéralement: Ses mots ont raisonné en toi comme un pet trop détonant dans un ascenseur trop confiné. Aussi te voilà submergé, bientôt conquis par Sa grâce: sous l'influence de SCoPmod, petit homme,


Ha mais toi aussi en fait  ::o: 


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aussi te voilà submergé, bientôt conquis par Sa grâce: sous l'influence de SCoPmod, petit homme, tu te risqueras un jour à lire "_Ce Qu'on Voit et Ce Qu'on Ne Voit Pas_" de *Frédéric Bastiat*, et ce sera là le début de ton éveil; une révélation qui t'amènera à parcourir les oeuvres de *Milton Friedman* telles que "*Capitalisme et Liberté*", et tu basculeras pour toujours dans le Côté Obscur, et SCoPmod aura gagné: tu seras devenu, comme Lui, anarcho-capitaliste   (pour une fois que j'me mets à prosélyter, chose détestable, autant atténuer avec de l'humour, héhéhé )


Je note tout ceci, il faut toujours lire la littérature de son ennemi  ::trollface::  (j'ai déjà lu du Friedman partiellement, je n'en était guère ressorti convaincu à l'époque  ::unsure:: ) 
J'aimerais bien voir comment ils s'en sortent pour éviter le classique ---> La liberté des uns doit s’arrêter ou commence celle des autres sinon on file en dictature --> Donc il faut une entité qui fixe des règles malgré l’apparence "anarchiste" --->  Cette entité doit être suffisamment puissante pour en avoir le pouvoir, donc plus puissante que les sous-entités capitaliste et incorruptible par eux  ---> donc nécessité d'un état fort -> bug avec postulat "anarchiste" de départ. 

Aux dernières nouvelles tout les économistes récent avec la science récentes (simulation, multi-agent etc...) admette ce fait (part en sucette sans chapeau fort)... même chez les libéraux.  ::unsure::  . J'ai pu en rater après, j'ai d'autres truc à lire de plus fun  ::zzz::  

Le seul que j'ai vu réussir à me caser ça c'est dans une discussion avec un royalo-anarchiste-libéral ( ::trollface:: ) qui proposait la royauté pour tenir les reines de l'anarchie et éviter que ça sombre dans la barbarie seigneuriale (comme les barons pillard allemand au moyen-age -> anarchie econo mais un qui domine militairement et mêne donc des raids sur ses propres terres à la place de l'"impot"  ::P:  )... Bon ... c'était presque cohérent  ::siffle::  
M'enfin bon, je vais lire ceci sous peu, peut-être ont-ils des arguments convaincant.

----------


## Freddy Sirocco

> Une réponse tout en finesse d'Ivan  
> Un peu trop facile, on peut même plus clasher dans des débats à rallonge 
> 
> Plus sérieusement c'est dommage, ça ne laisse pas de topic "neutre" ou on peut discuter de question de fond avec les avis des uns et des autres ... 
> Même si bon, je comprends aussi que ça deviennent super lourd à gérer quand ça dérape.


Y'a plein d'autres endroits pour ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toutafé ! On est grands, on fait la part des choses. Les journalistes sont grands aussi, ils vont pas s'interdire des références à l'air du temps, sur le mode "ce jeu montre des gentils et des méchants, mais il n'y a ABSOLUMENT AUCUN RAPPORT avec une quelconque actualité internationale...".
> 
> CPC ce n'est pas non plus le journal partisan un peu borné (je ne vise personne, ni un certain hebdo culturel ni un newsmagazine d'opinion  ) qui t'explique avec suffisance qu'un tel jeu est trop nul parce que vraiment, le message ne va pas assez dans le sens de l'amour entre tous les peuples ou encore qu'il bafoue nos belles valeurs ancestrales...


Mouais, si Hatred n'était pas développé par des nazis, il aurait eu un 10  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-st...81049424-4.gif
> Tu fume de la bonne toi dis donc


Je préfère pas savoir la recherche pour tomber sur cette image

----------


## Jaydes

La politisation est inhérente à chacun d'entre nous et cela transpire dans notre communication, écrite ou autre. D'ailleurs rien que le fait d'acheter CPC mag est un acte politique très à contre courant au finale. Après la globalisation des média jeu, à base de pure player et consort, CPC semble afficher un message clair et contraire, que j'approuve et soutient par mon acte d'achat.
J'attends donc que le contenu suive toujours un peut cette vision.

Le souci est que CPC se met en mode bobo assez souvent en suivant des courant mainstream à base de "A les femmes , grand martyr de ce média" ou "Ses joueurs ses gros cons matcho" bref, des affirmations que l'on entendait dans la bouche de certains politique il y a plus de 15 ans maintenant.

Je donnerai comme exemple très récent la tournure que prend l'édito de ce numéro 367. On y retrouve une rédaction qui nous explique qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir jouer pour commenter n'importe quel jeu. Je trouve cet angle peut convainquant mais surtout pas du tout en phase avec CPC. Pour moi, ici on est entre passionnés de jeux, que l'on soit fort, nul, intégriste ou casual, une chose nous rassemble, notre amour de ce média. 
Je ne sais pas mais je n'ai pas envie qu'un spécialiste en charcuterie vienne me donner son avis sur un jeu, certe son avis reste tout a fait défendable mais ne me semble pas pertinent. Et je n'irai certainement pas lire CPC pour savoir ou en est l'économie même si je suis sûr que les membres de la rédactions on un avis dessus.

Pour finir quand vous êtes malade vous aller voir le boucher du coin ou le medecin de quartier .... Bref on est d'accord je crois, il est necessaire d'avoir une légitimité.

----------


## Nazedaq

> La politisation est inhérente à chacun d'entre nous et cela transpire dans notre communication, écrite ou autre. D'ailleurs rien que le fait d'acheter CPC mag est un acte politique très à contre courant au finale. Après la globalisation des média jeu, à base de pure player et consort, CPC semble afficher un message clair et contraire, que j'approuve et soutient par mon acte d'achat.
> J'attends donc que le contenu suive toujours un peut cette vision.


Kahn je te hais, dire que j'ai acheté le dernier numéro pour lire un de tes articles.
Je me sens manupilé.

----------


## TiNitro

> Le souci est que CPC se met en mode bobo assez souvent en suivant des courant mainstream à base de "A les femmes , grand martyr de ce média" ou "Ses joueurs ses gros cons matcho" bref, des affirmations que l'on entendait dans la bouche de certains politique il y a plus de 15 ans maintenant.


Donc sous prétexte que des politiques disaient ça il y a quinze ans ou que beaucoup de gens sont d'accord, et que donc c'est commun, enfin "mainstream" pardon, on ne peut plus être d'accord ? Les articles de fond que j'ai lu étaient finement écrits et évitaient les positions simplistes. 
J'ajoute que de toutes façon c'est apolitique et donc hors sujet.
Et qu'un journaliste CPC n'aurait jamais écrit "*S*es joueurs *s*es gros cons ma*t*cho"  ::trollface:: 




> Je donnerai comme exemple très récent la tournure que prend l'édito de ce numéro 367. On y retrouve une rédaction qui nous explique qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir jouer pour commenter n'importe quel jeu. Je trouve cet angle peut convainquant mais surtout pas du tout en phase avec CPC. Pour moi, ici on est entre passionnés de jeux, que l'on soit fort, nul, intégriste ou casual, une chose nous rassemble, notre amour de ce média. 
> Je ne sais pas mais je n'ai pas envie qu'un spécialiste en charcuterie vienne me donner son avis sur un jeu, certe son avis reste tout a fait défendable mais ne me semble pas pertinent. Et je n'irai certainement pas lire CPC pour savoir ou en est l'économie même si je suis sûr que les membres de la rédactions on un avis dessus.
> 
> Pour finir quand vous êtes malade vous aller voir le boucher du coin ou le medecin de quartier .... Bref on est d'accord je crois, il est necessaire d'avoir une légitimité.


Toujours hors sujet, et tu devrais le relire, l'édito. La question qui est posée c'est plutôt est-ce qu'avoir une légitimité signifie "bien jouer" ? Et que veut dire "bien jouer", est-ce gagner ? Tout en concluant que la question n'est pas facile.

Bref, à la rédac : ne changez rien !  ::):

----------


## Jaydes

Ahh Tinitro tu représente parfaitement cette pensée intello qui joue avec des conceptes et les tritures jusqu'a en faire une bouillie informe.
"Ca veut dire quoi bien joué" .... "Mais qu'est-ce que la vie ?" et "l'univers ... ?? vite faisons une introspections profonde de tous ses concept avant de devoir se hâter dans des jugements trop simpliste ........ " Pfff foutaise d'intello parisien !

Tu fait quand même la différence entre "madame michu" qui prends un pad et fait de la merde et un joueur, peut être pas expert mais qui semble s'être investit.

De plus je ne dit pas que CPC ne sais pas écrire ou ne fait pas d'article. Je suis actuellement toujours abonné et cela dure depuis quelques années. Et oui moi je veux que celui qui me donne son avis est une légitimité et pour moi avoir joué à plusieurs jeu est indispensable.
Donc par extension, un gars qui est une grosse bouzee pad à la main n'a visiblement pas beacoup joué.

----------


## Baynie

> Je donnerai comme exemple très récent la tournure que prend l'édito de ce numéro 367. On y retrouve une rédaction qui nous explique qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir jouer pour commenter n'importe quel jeu ...
> 
> Pour moi, ici on est entre passionnés de jeux, que l'on soit fort,* nul,* intégriste ou casual, une chose nous rassemble, notre amour de ce média.


Tu te rends compte que tu es d'accord avec l'edito que tu critiques en fait?

----------


## Jaydes

Non ne me dit pas que c'est vrai !!  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tout de même, quoi qu'on pense (ou pas) de Bebealien, c'est un putain de ninja d'avoir réussi à ouvrir ce qui devient le seul fil politique du forum pile dans l'antre de la bête  ::o: .

 :Prey:

----------


## Anonyme32145

Qui est chaud pour "L'ennuyante place de la séduction et des relations amoureuses dans Canard Pc Magazine" ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Qui est chaud pour "L'ennuyante place de la séduction et des relations amoureuses dans Canard Pc Magazine" ?


Vas-y, on te regarde  :Fourbe: 




> Ahh Tinitro tu représente parfaitement cette pensée intello qui joue avec des conceptes et les tritures jusqu'a en faire une bouillie informe.
> "Ca veut dire quoi bien joué" .... "Mais qu'est-ce que la vie ?" et "l'univers ... ?? vite faisons une introspections profonde de tous ses concept avant de devoir se hâter dans des jugements trop simpliste ........ " Pfff foutaise d'intello parisien !


Il manque les smileys qui indiquent que tu es sarcastique. Oh wait...




> Tu fait quand même la différence entre "madame michu" qui prends un pad et fait de la merde et un joueur, peut être pas expert mais qui semble s'être investit.
> 
> De plus je ne dit pas que CPC ne sais pas écrire ou ne fait pas d'article. Je suis actuellement toujours abonné et cela dure depuis quelques années. Et oui moi je veux que celui qui me donne son avis est une légitimité et pour moi avoir joué à plusieurs jeu est indispensable.
> Donc par extension, un gars qui est une grosse bouzee pad à la main n'a visiblement pas beacoup joué.


Je ne suis pas vraiment. Tu peux être mauvais à un jeu et en comprendre l'intérêt, l'enjeu, le challenge proposé, en apprécier l'histoire ou la réalisation technique, etc...

Temps de jeu n'est pas synonyme de maitrise, ni d'être capable d'expliquer ce qui en fait un bon ou un mauvais jeu. C'est même intéressant en soi d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui ne joue pas régulièrement aux jeux vidéo ou à un type de jeu spécifique. Si la personne ne sait pas caler des headshots à CS:GO, ça ne signifie pas qu'elle n'est pas capable de comprendre le concept et donc de l'expliquer. Ouais, moi aussi je sors des exemples de merde.

Je te rejoins sur un point, quelqu'un qui n'a passé que quelques instants sur un jeu n'a que peu de chances d'en avoir vu l'essentiel et donc d'être capable d'en présenter les qualités et défauts.

Et puis de toute façon, ceux qui jouent au pad, est-ce que ce sont vraiment des gens crédibles ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MiMiMatiss

Oui, ce n'est pas sale.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Vas-y, on te regarde


J'ai déjà un nouveau sous titre, j'ai pas envie de changer de couleur de pseudo ...

----------


## TiNitro

> Ahh Tinitro tu représente parfaitement cette pensée intello qui joue avec des conceptes et les tritures jusqu'a en faire une bouillie informe.
> "Ca veut dire quoi bien joué" .... "Mais qu'est-ce que la vie ?" et "l'univers ... ?? vite faisons une introspections profonde de tous ses concept avant de devoir se hâter dans des jugements trop simpliste ........ " Pfff foutaise d'intello parisien !
> 
> Tu fait quand même la différence entre "madame michu" qui prends un pad et fait de la merde et un joueur, peut être pas expert mais qui semble s'être investit.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## ElleLaisseDes

L'obsession de certains rédacteurs pour le gamersgate ça date de quand ? alors ok des cons sur internet y en a pas mal, mais de là à en faire un épithète (dis)qualificatif pour tout et n'importe quoi faut arrêter. Je pensais cpc largement au-dessus de considérations politiques que ne renieraient pas les inrocks ou autres esthètes médiatiques de notre temps : j'ai notamment été sur le cul lors de la lecture du chapeau de la preview de Wolfenstein II (numéro du 1er septembre) qui se résume à l'équation suivante gamersgate = électeurs de D. Trump = néo-nazis du Front National du blantriarcat de la cishiérarchie. J'espère que la crise de SJWisme est un délire passager ; dans le cas contraire ça me ferait très mal de me rendre à l'évidence que ce que j'estime le seul organe de presse de jeu vidéo français soit aussi nul que les autres. J'étais longtemps été amusé par le 2nd degré, les traits d'humour "de gauche" et "de droite" (expressions débiles et vides de sens que malheureusement tout le monde comprendra), la dérision et - élément capital - l'absence de prizosérieux de la rédac. Le genre de truc qui me dérange pas de payer quasiment 5€ de temps à autres, surtout que 5€ c'est une somme assez conséquente pour moi. Bref les canards de la rédac, soyez pas cons évitez toute politisation, vous valez bien mieux que ça.  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

> Tout de même, quoi qu'on pense (ou pas) de Bebealien, c'est un putain de ninja d'avoir réussi à ouvrir ce qui devient le seul fil politique du forum pile dans l'antre de la bête .


On sent quand même que ça leur manquait à la rédac, un topic du cœur de l'actu sur le forum.

Par contre il penche dangereusement du côté du PMU du coin de la rue.

----------


## Zepolak

> [...]


En gros, ils peuvent se moquer de tout, mais pas de ce qui te touche précisément toi quoi...? (Ouais parce que des clichés sur les Polaks y en a eu aussi dans le canard mais ça m'a pas fait faire un post hein)

Tu estimes ces types, mais t'as un avis arrêté sur le sujet X, et là, patatra, une fois, DEUX FOIS, ils sortent un truc absurde* sur le sujet : y a que deux réactions. Ragequitter et t'enfermer encore un peu plus dans ta bulle, ou prendre de la hauteur vis à vis de tout ça.

(*qui te paraît absurde, les autres, ça les fera juste rigoler, mais toi tu SAIS que c'est un horrible cliché)

----------


## MiMiMatiss

On a tous en nous quelque chose de "un-sujet-qui-nous-touche".

Akeuh

----------


## Lameador

> Le souci est que CPC se met en mode bobo assez souvent en suivant des courant mainstream à base de "A les femmes , grand martyr de ce média" ou "Ses joueurs ses gros cons matcho" bref, des affirmations que l'on entendait dans la bouche de certains politique il y a plus de 15 ans maintenant.
> 
> Je donnerai comme exemple très récent la tournure que prend l'édito de ce numéro 367. On y retrouve une rédaction qui nous explique qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de savoir jouer pour commenter n'importe quel jeu. Je trouve cet angle peut convainquant mais surtout pas du tout en phase avec CPC. Pour moi, ici on est entre passionnés de jeux, que l'on soit fort, nul, intégriste ou casual, une chose nous rassemble, notre amour de ce média. 
> Je ne sais pas mais je n'ai pas envie qu'un spécialiste en charcuterie vienne me donner son avis sur un jeu, certe son avis reste tout a fait défendable mais ne me semble pas pertinent. Et je n'irai certainement pas lire CPC pour savoir ou en est l'économie même si je suis sûr que les membres de la rédactions on un avis dessus.
> 
> Pour finir quand vous êtes malade vous aller voir le boucher du coin ou le medecin de quartier .... Bref on est d'accord je crois, il est necessaire d'avoir une légitimité.


Entièrement d'accord. Ainsi qu'avec le post de départ. Depuis que Boulon a dévissé, on sent un glissement assez relou sur les sujets politiques et/ou de société.

----------


## Valenco

> Entièrement d'accord. Ainsi qu'avec le post de départ. Depuis que Boulon a dévissé, on sent un glissement assez relou sur les sujets politiques et/ou de société.


C'était juste pour faire un jeu de mots. Hein... avoue.

----------


## SCoPmod

> J'avais bien compris t’inquiète 
> Et c'est bien pour ça que je te citais des exemples d'humoristes engagés qui fonctionne bien.
> Dans tes exemples j'ai l'impression que tu cite beaucoup d'humoriste qui sont passée de non-engagée à engagée. Et qui ont dégringolé suite à ça via la hargne qui symbolise tout combat politique. 
> Mais ce n'est clairement pas le cas de tous, surtout de ceux qui s'engage d'un coté mais sur le versant "comique de ridicule" . On pourrais citer Coluche par exemple, mais aussi celui que je te citais avant, ou encore Pierre Emmanuel Barré. A mon sens ce sont trois exemple d'engagé qui n'ont fait que monter en puissance et qui se sont même politisé encore plus au fil du temps.
> 
> J'en conclut donc que si certains gèrent mal leur affaire, d'autres le font bien.


Je ne connais pas Pierre-Emmanuel Barré, mais en tous cas sur Coluche, je crois qu'il n'était pas aussi engagé que tu le penses (cf son "la CGT: Cancer Généralisé du Travail"), c'est d'ailleurs ce qui lui a évité la dégringolade je dirais... pour ce que tu en conclus, en effet, mais de fait, puisque certains y arrivent et d'autres n'y arrivent pas (à gérer la chose), la politisation d'un humoriste ou de l'humour de Canard PC représente donc un risque... _corollaire de conclusion_: le principe de précaution s'impose; chasse au risque, le risque c'est mal parce que c'est dangereux, donc 'faut pas  ::trollface::   ::P: 

Concernant l'anarcapie et sa faisabilité, y'a Murray Rothbard qui a écrit sur le sujet si je me souviens bien et qui serait paraît-il intéressant, mais je ne l'ai pas lu et j'en vois pas l'intérêt pour l'instant, en tous cas Frédéric Bastiat est _le_ penseur à lire, ne serais-ce que pour la portée philosophique (au sens _sagesse_ du terme) de son "Ce Qu'on Voit Et Ce Qu'on Ne Voit Pas", qui en plus est très rapide à lire et fournit mine de rien une représentation intéressante des idées en cours à l'époque (le principe des "atelier de travail" pour donner du travail à tous au nom d'un "droit au travail" assez délirant sur le principe )  ::):  [proselytism_mode: *OVERCHARGE*]  ::XD:: 

Pour ce qui est de de l'anacho-capitalisme en lui-même, c'est surtout à prendre comme un idéal (donc inatteignable, mais ça n'implique pas qu'il ne faut pas essayer, héhé: un peu comme la colonisation de Mars, ça n'est strictement pas viable à long terme vu les effets physiologiques de l'abence de pensanteur, mais essayer amènera sûrement à des progrès divers dans divers domaines, comme pour la conquête de la Lune), perso dans les faits et comme modèle de société à suivre, je suis minarchiste (de Minarchie: Etat limité à ses fonctions régaliennes -justice, police, armée- et dont le seul rôle a part les relations géopolitiques est la garantie du maintient de l'équilibre du marché). Le royalo-anarchiste-libéral (!!!) que tu as mentionné fait d'ailleurs fausse route en voulant reposer sur un roi pour régner sur une minarchie (oui parce que l'anarcho-royalisme, 'faut quand même dire que c'est énorme, comme concept  ::XD::  ) : sur le principe, ça peut être séduisant vu qu'un roi a un attachement plus grand pour le destin de la nation qu'il va léguer à ses héritiers (noblesse oblige, tout ça) que le politicien de base, qui ne veut être élu que pour se goinfrer un maximum et pouvoir faire tout ce qui lui passe par la tête qu'importe l'état dans lequel sera la nation après son passage, avoir un roi et tout le symbolisme autour rend son existence dangereuse pour une (vraie) démocratie -le roi "tenant son pouvoir de 'Dieu' " implique un soutien sans faille des religieux, donc un beau potentiel de roi qui ne se sent plus pisser et finit par s'arroger tout pouvoir un jour où l'autre, et si pas lui, ses successeurs, à plus ou moins long terme.





> Ha mais toi aussi en fait 
> https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-st...81049424-4.gif


 ::o:  Arrête de m'casser mon roleplay d'Alain Delon religieux !!!  :Emo:

----------


## Jaycie

> L'obsession de certains rédacteurs pour le gamersgate ça date de quand ? alors ok des cons sur internet y en a pas mal, mais de là à en faire un épithète (dis)qualificatif pour tout et n'importe quoi faut arrêter. Je pensais cpc largement au-dessus de considérations politiques que ne renieraient pas les inrocks ou autres esthètes médiatiques de notre temps : j'ai notamment été sur le cul lors de la lecture du chapeau de la preview de Wolfenstein II (numéro du 1er septembre) qui se résume à l'équation suivante gamersgate = électeurs de D. Trump = néo-nazis du Front National du blantriarcat de la cishiérarchie. J'espère que la crise de SJWisme est un délire passager ; dans le cas contraire ça me ferait très mal de me rendre à l'évidence que ce que j'estime le seul organe de presse de jeu vidéo français soit aussi nul que les autres. J'étais longtemps été amusé par le 2nd degré, les traits d'humour "de gauche" et "de droite" (expressions débiles et vides de sens que malheureusement tout le monde comprendra), la dérision et - élément capital - l'absence de prizosérieux de la rédac. Le genre de truc qui me dérange pas de payer quasiment 5€ de temps à autres, surtout que 5€ c'est une somme assez conséquente pour moi. Bref les canards de la rédac, soyez pas cons évitez toute politisation, vous valez bien mieux que ça.


T'as pas dû lire le mag durant le fameux GG toi.

----------


## La Marmotta



----------


## Dis Camion

Je prends le sujet en cours de route mais je suis assez d'accord avec le ressenti de Bebealien.
Je me suis fait exactement la même réflexion depuis quelques mois.

Même si l'actualité est particulièrement polarisée sur la politique au point qu'il devient difficile de s'en défaire, la rédaction a prouvé sa capacité à être drôle sans toucher à la politique.

Je pense qu'il y a, du moins c'est comme ça que je le perçois, un effet que j'appellerai "plein le cul". On entend parler par la presse non-stop (bon ok...) de politique, si bien que quand on tombe sur une allusion ou une référence politisée, aussi minime soit-elle et indépendamment de sa coloration (politique), ça hérisse le poil.  On espère lire du JV, que du JV, rien que du JV et on tombe - par exemple - sur du Trump. C'est pas pour ça qu'on lit CPC.

Quand le parti-pris est clairement affiché, dans les éditos comme dans les "Au coin du jeu", ok. Quand ça commence à polluer insidieusement les articles de nos rédacteurs, je prends moins de plaisir à la lecture.
Ca peut aussi donner la désagréable impression qu'on a cherché à faire de la vanne facile alors que, entre personnes de bon goût, on préfère la vanne recherchée, travaillée (à base de prout ou de caca par exemple).

Pour autant, comme le rappelait Ivan, difficile d'échapper à l'actualité. Je donne 1 an au magazine pour en constater l'évolution, si ça se poursuit, je prends plus qu'un abonnement d'un an au lieu de deux  ::ninja::

----------


## Bebealien

Et bien, entre deux trois discussion philophico pouet pouet, finalement on est pas mal à avoir ce ressenti que j'ai essayé d'exprimer maladroitement avec des mots dans mon post initial.

Donc au delà de la réponse d'Ivan il y a une ou deux pages, il semblerai bien qu'il y ai glissement. Maintenant est ce du à une certaine politisation de l'actualité ? Mystère. 
Mais exemple typique, signé ackboo dans le dernier numéro : "... mais c'est une expérience qui me fait dire que malgré Trump, les pesticides tueurs d'abeillers, Laurent Wauquiez, le prix de l'iPhone X et les commentaires...".
Le père ackboo est normalement capable d'écrire quelque chose de bien plus fin. Quelque chose de digne de CPC et non du café des sports, entre un rouge qui tache et un pastaga.

----------


## La Marmotta

Pour moi c'est parfaitement digne de CPC, une petite vanne satirique placée l'air de rien (entre autres bien sûr). Sa pique sur Laurent Wauquiez, elle me fait rire et c'est ce genre de petites piques qui m'a toujours fait apprécier le magazine. Pour rester sur cet exemple, c'est 3 mots placés dans une phrase. Si tu avais voulu quelque chose de plus "fin", ça sous-entend surêment plus de texte pour cette vanne sur Trump et Laurent Wauquiez, et donc ça parlera plus de politique (OMG) et ça fera moins de signe pour le sujet.

----------


## Bebealien

Sauf qu'au bout de la 8ème vanne (pas drôle) sur Wauquiez, et la 9ème (tout aussi peu drôle) sur Trump... ca lasse...

----------


## ducon

Bebealien, propose tes blagues drôles sur Wauquiez et sur Trump.

----------


## CryZy

Ah beh tiens, je m'étais fait un peu la même réflexion lors de la lecture du dernier magazine et v'là qu'un topic cause de ça. Quoique le côté politique ne me dérange pas tant mais c'était plus les blagues pas très drôles ou lues et relues pour la 10ème fois qui m'ont fait tiqué. (un peu comme les guignols de l'info après le départ de Chirac)
Bref, dessinez des bites, ça me fera rire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bebealien

Remarque je note une évolution, avant c'était sur Morano.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Remarque je note une évolution, avant c'était sur Morano.


Ça s'apelle "l'actualité"  :Facepalm:

----------


## Nicolus

> Ahh Tinitro tu représente*S* parfaitement cette pensée intello qui joue avec des conce*pts* et les tritures jusqu'*à* en faire une bouillie informe.
> "Ca veut dire quoi bien joué" .... "Mais qu'est-ce que la vie ?" et "l'univers ... ?? vite faisons une introspecti*on* profonde de tous *c*es concept*s* avant de devoir se hâter dans des jugements trop simpliste*s* ........ " Pfff foutaise d'intello parisien !
> 
> Tu fai*s* quand même la différence entre "madame michu" qui pren*d* un pad et fait de la merde et un joueur, peut être pas expert mais qui semble s'être invest*i*.
> 
> De plus je ne di*s* pas que CPC ne sai*t* pas écrire ou ne fait pas d'article*(s)*. Je suis actuellement toujours abonné et cela dure depuis quelques années. Et oui moi je veux que celui qui me donne son avis *ait* une légitimité et pour moi avoir joué à plusieurs jeu*x* est indispensable.
> Donc par extension, un gars qui est une grosse bouz*e le* pad à la main n'a visiblement pas be*au*coup joué.


Ftfy.
Quand la forme nuit au fond.
Les posts au téléphone c'est mal. 
La relecture c'est bien.


Pour le reste et donner mon opinion : perso rien de choquant dans ce que je lis dans CPC, même si ce point est subjectif. Du reste La spécificité de CPC est d'être  indépendant et auto financé. Peuvent donc écrire ce qu'ils veulent amha, car de facto le juge reste les ventes du magazine.  Le jour ou le contenu ne me plaira plus  j'arrêterai  de le lire.

----------


## The Number 9

> Donc au delà de la réponse d'Ivan il y a une ou deux pages, il semblerai bien qu'il y ai glissement.


Je rebondis simplement là dessus (parce que le reste, je m'en moque et une bonne partie du topic n'est pas très intéressante à lire).

Vous êtes 4-5, sur je ne sais combien de lecteurs, à trouver que le mag devient de plus en plus politique, et cela vous ennuie. J'ai du mal à voir comment tu peux confirmer par cet échantillon qu'il y a "un glissement" (enfin si, je sais pourquoi tu le dis, mais tu te trompes).
Et quand je dis "tu te trompes" ce n'est pas sur le fond (c'est peut être vrai, je n'en sais rien, et je m'en moque... ah oui je l'ai déjà dit). Mais tu ne prends pas un échantillon assez important, ni représentatif. Je ne suis même pas sûr que ton avis soit majoritaire sur le topic.

Tu as simplement pris ce qui allait dans ton sens, parce que tu étais déjà convaincu de toute façon.  ::):

----------


## Old_Bear

En lui-même l'existence même de CanardPC est politique.
Proclamer son indépendance vis à vis des constructeurs de matériel informatique est un acte politique.
Déclarer sur la place publique que certains "en" vendent et aller jusqu'au procès pour défendre ce point de vue est une démonstration politique.
Démonter les mécaniques du marketing du jeu vidéo qui essaient de nous faire prendre les vessies pour des lanternes est 100% politique.
Faire vivre, coexister des points de vue différents est également un geste politique.
Alors, oui, ce canard là a un rôle politique et je trouve ça satisfaisant.
Je soutiens son existence, sa liberté de penser et son expression.

Les blagues à la con sur des personnages qui se targuent d'incarner la politique font partie de notre patrimoine d'irrévérence et de liberté.
Pour ce qui me concerne, je trouve ces blagues moins dérangeantes que celles qui sont ouvertement sexistes que j'ai le plaisir de ne pas trouver ici.

----------


## SCoPmod

Le refus de la corruption et le devoir de probité et d'honnêteté, ça n'est pas "politique": c'est juste l'éthique/la déontologie de base à avoir pour un journaliste... genre, sens du devoir, amour du travail bien fait, esprit d'artisan, tout ça.

On pourrait même aller jusqu'à dire que vu la situation actuelle du journalisme de jeu vidéo, être honnête est presque devenu un positionnement marketing pour attirer les lecteurs qui se sentent encore concernés par l'exactitude des infos publiées et l'indépendance éditoriale, tant la majorité des joueurs semble n'en avoir vraiment rien à battre et trouver tout à fait normal -par exemple, puisque le GamerGate a été mentionné, justement  ::trollface::   ::XD::  - qu'un journal en ligne Américain de jeux vidéos ait eu un de ses membres intégrés parmi les PNJs de Mass Effect en échange d'une diffusion permanente de la moindre "info" sur le développement du jeu, dans le plus pur style publi-reportage mais façon matraquage quotidien, en plus, tant qu'à faire.  ::o:   :Facepalm:

----------


## znokiss

> Donc au delà de la réponse d'Ivan il y a une ou deux pages, il semblerai bien qu'il y ai glissement.





> Tu as simplement pris ce qui allait dans ton sens, parce que tu étais déjà convaincu de toute façon.


Merci, tu dis mieux que moi ce que je voulais poster. (Recopier la définition du biais de confirmation aurait été d'un ennui...).

----------


## Old_Bear

En effet, ... le refus de la corruption et le devoir de probité et d'honnêteté, n'est pas "politique"... relève plus de la morale que du politique, mais en faire une ligne de conduite non seulement proclamée mais également étayée par des actes est politique.

En soit, faire d'un positionnement moral un principe d'action est politique, un acte qui se pose entre ceux qui veulent contrôler la vie des autres, et ceux qui n'éprouvent pas ce besoin relève de la politique.

----------


## Dis Camion

Ce "glissement", qu'il soit réel ou supposé, a été constaté par plusieurs personnes au même moment.
On ne se connaît pas, on ne s'est pas concerté et on n'a aucune idée de la coloration politique ni des raisons qui nous poussent à lire le magazine.

Ce n'est pas parce que ce ressenti n'est pas partagé par l'ensemble du lectorat (sans rire, ça n'arrive jamais) qu'il faut l'ignorer pour autant. 
Sans rentrer dans la théorie, j'en suis bien incapable, par définition, une impression ou un ressenti, c'est personnel et ça ne se discute pas. Ce qui se discute en revanche, c'est la confrontation de nos ressentis, l'interprétation qu'on peut en avoir (ex: transformation d'un ressenti en une affirmation péremptoire). Je rejoins le ressenti de Bebealien sans pour autant faire de ce constat personel de ce "glissement" une vérité absolue.

Il faut noter aussi que :
1) Tout le monde n'a pas un avis sur la question
2) Tout le monde ne va venir poster son avis sur le sujet (moi-même j'ai hésité car le topic (re)devient plus ou moins stérile)

----------


## Sylone

Je vois pas de glissement. J’avais pas un avis parce-que la question ne s’était jamais posé à mon esprit. (comme ça y a une voix qui sort de la majorité silencieuse  :;):  )

----------


## Sylla

Sans être un vieux de la vieille des débuts tout ça, depuis 2005 que je lis CPC, ça a pas mal changé au fil des évolutions de format, des nouveaux contenus ou des changements dans la rédaction.

Dans le mag' actuel, je ne trouve pas qu'il soit particulièrement politisé, les vannes sur trump, wauquiez ou autres sont pas tellement des positions politiques que des vannes peut-être parfois faciles sur des cibles qui semblent faire tout leur possible pour susciter moqueries et quolibets. CPC fait des vannes sur des personnalités comme on peut faire des vannes entre potes, c'est pas parce que je vanne wauquiez que je suis de gauche et essayer de déduire les orientations politiques sur la base des vannes qu'on lit dans le mag' me semble un peu foireux.

Par contre, il y a eu une ouverture (qui date pas d’hier non plus) vers plus de dossiers de fond qui contiennent souvent des prises de positions sur des comportements ou des pratiques qui ont lieu dans milieu du JV au sens large. Dans les "coin du jeu" d'Ivan notamment mais pas seulement. Je trouve la plupart du temps les dossiers/éditos construits et argumentés et si je n'irai pas lier ça à des convictions politiques, tout ce qui est écrit (y compris les tests) contient une part de subjectivité qui dépend de la vision du rédacteur sur un sujet donné. Perso, je trouve ça plus intéressant que de chercher à être le plus neutre possible en se contenant de faire une liste de news ou faire des tests soit-disant objectifs avec les +/- qu'on voit partout. Par contre, je demande qu'un truc, c'est que ça reste lié au JV au sens large. 

Sur twitter par contre, y en a certains qui twittent un peu trop sur tout et n'importe quoi en faisant comme si leur opinion était parole d'évangile. Et quand je tombe sur un qui dit une connerie, je peux pas m'empêcher d'associer son nom à CPC. Du coup, c'est un peu plus embêtant.

edit: qu'est-ce que c'est moche "ennuyante"...

----------


## MiMiMatiss

Il est déjà arrivé que CPC se moque des écolos?

----------


## Nazedaq

Sûrement, ils se moquent de tout le monde et aussi d'eux-mêmes, ça donne honnêtement une certaine légitimité.

----------


## znokiss

> Il est déjà arrivé que CPC se moque des écolos?


Ça m'étonnerais, sinon je serais déjà venu poster ici mon ressenti sur un certain "glissement".

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Ça m'étonnerais, sinon je serais déjà venu poster ici mon ressenti sur un certain "glissement".


Oui mais seulement ça aurait un post politique.

Et j'ai compris qu'ici c'était "un peu" tabou.

----------


## Arsgunner

> Sur twitter par contre, y en a certains qui twittent un peu trop sur tout et n'importe quoi en faisant comme si leur opinion était parole d'évangile.


Bravo, tu viens de comprendre le fonctionnement de twitter !
Blague à part, ils ont tout à fait le droit d'avoir des comptes personnels où ils racontent ce qu'ils veulent, libre à toi de ne pas suivre ceux qui ne t'intéresse pas/plus.
Il reste toujours les deux comptes "rédac" officiels pour l'actualité lié aux magazines.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Par contre, il y a eu une ouverture (qui date pas d’hier non plus) vers plus de dossiers de fond qui contiennent souvent des prises de positions sur des comportements ou des pratiques qui ont lieu dans milieu du JV au sens large. Dans les "coin du jeu" d'Ivan notamment mais pas seulement. Je trouve la plupart du temps les dossiers/éditos construits et argumentés et si je n'irai pas lier ça à des convictions politiques, tout ce qui est écrit (y compris les tests) contient une part de subjectivité qui dépend de la vision du rédacteur sur un sujet donné. Perso, je trouve ça plus intéressant que de chercher à être le plus neutre possible en se contenant de faire une liste de news ou faire des tests soit-disant objectifs avec les +/- qu'on voit partout. Par contre, je demande qu'un truc, c'est que ça reste lié au JV au sens large.


Complètement d'accord la dessus.
J'aime les prises de position de CPC dans leur dossier de fond pour ma part (ce qui est plus facile pour moi puisque globalement je rejoins totalement l'opinion d'Yvan, la plupart du temps).




> Sur twitter par contre, y en a certains qui twittent un peu trop sur tout et n'importe quoi en faisant comme si leur opinion était parole d'évangile. Et quand je tombe sur un qui dit une connerie, je peux pas m'empêcher d'associer son nom à CPC. Du coup, c'est un peu plus embêtant.


Bah c'est leur compte perso, ils font ce qu'ils veulent dessus. Et du coup je trouve ton opinion contradictoire : tu leur reproches de considérer leur parole importante ; pourtant tu les suis sur Tiwtter. Or, si tu ne les connais pas personnellement, les suivre veut donc dire que tu considères leur parole comme importante...
Perso j'ai pas Twitter, justement parce que je considère que ce qui s'y dit n'a strictement aucun intérêt. Que ça vienne d'un rédacteur de CPC ou d'une autre personne. Et ça règle bien des problèmes.

Après, les membres de la rédac' pourrait avoir un compte Twitter CPC, et un compte Twitter perso, peut-être. Je sais pas si c'est possible ou souhaitable.

----------


## Praetor

C'est possible qu'on le remarque plus à cause de l'interdiction sur le forum. Quand quelqu'un poste de la politique licorniene on a tout de suite des réactions que c'est hors charte, qu'il va y avoir du gris, du lock, etc. Alors forcément quand on en voit dans le mag on tique, alors qu'avant ça passait tranquille.

----------


## M.Rick75

Perso, j'aime bien les blagues de votre zadiste breton et roux, amateur de jeux de strat.

----------


## Sylla

> Bah c'est leur compte perso, ils font ce qu'ils veulent dessus. Et du coup je trouve ton opinion contradictoire : tu leur reproches de considérer leur parole importante ; pourtant tu les suis sur Tiwtter. Or, si tu ne les connais pas personnellement, les suivre veut donc dire que tu considères leur parole comme importante....


C'est pas si contradictoire: je les suis parce que, quand ils parlent de JV, ils s'y connaissent et oui c'est intéressant. Alors que sur des sujets de sociétés ou politiques, je vois souvent des twitts un peu péremptoires (ça dépend de qui, évidemment) qui ne valent pas forcément mieux que ceux de n'importe quel mec lambda.

Après, c'est pas grave hein: je fais le tri dans ce que lis et au pire je zappe les trucs qui m'intéressent pas. C'est juste une réflexion que je me faisais comme ça, le fait d'être un peu suivi ça donne un peu le melon des fois, mais bon c'est internet, c'est twitter, ça je sais.

----------


## Bah

> C'est possible qu'on le remarque plus à cause de l'interdiction sur le forum. Quand quelqu'un poste de la politique licorniene on a tout de suite des réactions que c'est hors charte, qu'il va y avoir du gris, du lock, etc. Alors forcément quand on en voit dans le mag on tique, alors qu'avant ça passait tranquille.


Si c'est ça la raison, c'est quand même bien stupide. C'est la corrélation de deux trucs qui n'ont rien à voir.

----------


## Jaydes

> Si c'est ça la raison, c'est quand même bien stupide. C'est la corrélation de deux trucs qui n'ont rien à voir.


Cool ta vision des choses, tu ne comprends pas ou n'est pas d'accord alors les propos de Sylla sont stupides.... Mais voilà c'est ça.

Non en fait moi je ne trouve pas ça stupide ni incohérent, d'ailleurs chaque jour des chercheurs mettent en corrélation des tas de choses pour en déduire des conséquences et ses éléments parfois n'ont rien à voir entre eux.

----------


## Bah

> Cool ta vision des choses, tu ne comprends pas ou n'est pas d'accord alors les propos de Sylla sont stupides.... Mais voilà c'est ça.


Quel rapport avec Sylla ?

----------


## Mephist0o0

J'attrape le dernier Canard PC (n°367) il y a une demi-heure, je commence à lire...
En l'espace de 5 pages : attaque gratuite sur le gamergate, blagounette sur Trump, rappel gratuit des évènements de Charlottesville, mention de la suppression ridicule de l'item qui rappellerait un mème "alt-right" dans Destiny 2 (et sans souligner le ridicule de cette censure !).

Là je me dis que tout de même, et depuis l'essor politique de Trump en particulier, ce type de mentions se cumulent. Au point qu'elles parsèment certains numéros de bout en bout.
Du coup je me demande si ce n'est moi qui fait une fixette, je regarde le forum du magazine... Et je vois que ce n'est pas le cas.

Mon post n’amènera rien de plus au débat, mais je tenais à le dire.
Il ne s'agit pas de demander à la rédaction de s’interdire toutes piques de nature politique.
Mais cette accumulation est franchement soulante.

Et il y a plus grave, comme quand, à l'occasion d'articles sur le genre dans les jeux ou sur le Gamergate, la parole n'est donnée qu'à un camp...
Ou lors d'un papier sur un FPS aléatoire du moment, le rédacteur croit bon d'assimiler les gens qui ne votent pas comme lui à des nazis qu'il serait réjouissant de massacrer (la violence en politique, faut la combattre ou la promouvoir ? On sait plus à force :ironie: ).

Bref, tout ça pour dire que si je veux avoir le sentiment de faire parti du camps du Bien et m'injecter une dose de catéchisme moral, j'achète Le Monde et je regarde la télé française. Pas besoin de Canard PC pour ça.

----------


## ducon

Une attaque _gratuite_ sur le gaymeur gayte ? Sans déconner ? Le gaymeur gayte est déjà une attaque gratuite contre lui-même.

----------


## Ruvon

Mais si les membres du forum se mettent à lire le magazine, où va-t-on ?

----------


## Bebealien

> J'attrape le dernier Canard PC (n°367) il y a une demi-heure, je commence à lire...
> En l'espace de 5 pages : attaque gratuite sur le gamergate, blagounette sur Trump, rappel gratuit des évènements de Charlottesville, mention de la suppression ridicule de l'item qui rappellerait un mème "alt-right" dans Destiny 2 (et sans souligner le ridicule de cette censure !).
> 
> Là je me dis que tout de même, et depuis l'essor politique de Trump en particulier, ce type de mentions se cumulent. Au point qu'elles parsèment certains numéros de bout en bout.
> Du coup je me demande si ce n'est moi qui fait une fixette, je regarde le forum du magazine... Et je vois que ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Mon post n’amènera rien de plus au débat, mais je tenais à le dire.
> Il ne s'agit pas de demander à la rédaction de s’interdire toutes piques de nature politique.
> Mais cette accumulation est franchement soulante.
> ...


Je n'ai pas pris le temps de faire l'inventaire sur le dernier numéro, mais oui, tu l'as fait, et c'est sur la même tendance que les numéros précédents, et en effet c'est gonflant, je trouve.

----------


## Nazedaq

Hum dites les gens, si ça vous gonfle tant que ça (je ne juge pas) il ne faut plus l'acheter. Enfin l'équation est assez simple.
A vous de suivre la route, ou pas, du choix d'une rédaction (quel que soit le mag). Vous espérez changez les choses par ce fil ? C'est raté d'avance.

----------


## Seymos

> Mais si les membres du forum se mettent à lire le magazine, où va-t-on ?


Tout part de là en fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Du coup je me demande si ce n'est moi qui fait une fixette, je regarde le forum du magazine...


Bein vraiment c'est _aussi_ toi qui fait une fixette. J'ai lu ces mêmes pages pas plus tard que tout à l'heure sur mes chiottes et ça ne m'a pas fait bondir. Heureusement.

----------


## Nazedaq

> tout à l'heure sur mes chiottes et ça ne m'a pas fait bondir. Heureusement.


Pfiouuuu.
Ouf.

----------


## Nilsou

> une minarchie (oui parce que l'anarcho-royalisme, 'faut quand même dire que c'est énorme, comme concept  ) : sur le principe, ça peut être séduisant vu qu'un roi a un attachement plus grand pour le destin de la nation qu'il va léguer à ses héritiers (noblesse oblige, tout ça) que le politicien de base, qui ne veut être élu que pour se goinfrer un maximum et pouvoir faire tout ce qui lui passe par la tête qu'importe l'état dans lequel sera la nation après son passage, avoir un roi et tout le symbolisme autour rend son existence dangereuse pour une (vraie) démocratie -le roi "tenant son pouvoir de 'Dieu' " implique un soutien sans faille des religieux, donc un beau potentiel de roi qui ne se sent plus pisser et finit par s'arroger tout pouvoir un jour où l'autre, et si pas lui, ses successeurs, à plus ou moins long terme.


Je croit que dans son délire le roi était jartable à tout moment par le peuple via referendum. Oui, ça n'a de roi que le nom  ::zzz::  . 
L'avantage selon lui c'est que ça renforce son attachement au destin blabla parce qu'il flippe grave de faire une connerie qui empêcherais ses enfants de prendre le trône  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour autant, comme le rappelait Ivan, difficile d'échapper à l'actualité. Je donne 1 an au magazine pour en constater l'évolution, si ça se poursuit, je prends plus qu'un abonnement d'un an au lieu de deux


 :Clap:  
Cette puissance de rébellion fait trembler la rédaction ! Ils sont déjà en train de se barricader par craintes des fourches et des torches  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En lui-même l'existence même de CanardPC est politique.
> Proclamer son indépendance vis à vis des constructeurs de matériel informatique est un acte politique.
> Déclarer sur la place publique que certains "en" vendent et aller jusqu'au procès pour défendre ce point de vue est une démonstration politique.
> Démonter les mécaniques du marketing du jeu vidéo qui essaient de nous faire prendre les vessies pour des lanternes est 100% politique.
> Faire vivre, coexister des points de vue différents est également un geste politique.
> Alors, oui, ce canard là a un rôle politique et je trouve ça satisfaisant.
> Je soutiens son existence, sa liberté de penser et son expression.
> 
> Les blagues à la con sur des personnages qui se targuent d'incarner la politique font partie de notre patrimoine d'irrévérence et de liberté.
> Pour ce qui me concerne, je trouve ces blagues moins dérangeantes que celles qui sont ouvertement sexistes que j'ai le plaisir de ne pas trouver ici.


+1000. Et leur acte initial de création du magazine lui même suite à l'uniformisation de la presse (dans le JV là, mais le reste de la presse suit) sous la main de quelques un quand Future à tout racheté ... est aussi une position politique forte. Amha.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le refus de la corruption et le devoir de probité et d'honnêteté, ça n'est pas "politique": c'est juste l'éthique/la déontologie de base à avoir pour un journaliste... genre, sens du devoir, amour du travail bien fait, esprit d'artisan, tout ça.


Heuu, ben heuuu, ça dépends. Si des gens qui ont des postes à pouvoir promeuvent des pratiques (par favoritisme, mais aussi par simple "oublis" du bon sens, si on veut etre gentil) alors leur absence de probité, d’honnêteté etc... deviennent des choix de gouvernance (je hait ce mot, mais bon, on va faire avec ici) et donc des actes "politiques" par définition. 
Automatiquement comme un pole créé son contraire, si tu milite pour ces valeurs tu te retrouve en "opposition" avec eux, donc dans l'opposition. Ipso facto. Tu dénonce une politique, donc tu fait acte politique. Ne serais-ce que par un effet de négatif.

C'est pas pour rien que la totalité des asso de critiques des médias, qui étaient traditionnellement neutre, se sont récemment ultra polarisée politiquement...  C'est que tout à coups la défense des valeurs qui leurs sont chers et qui auparavant étaient "neutre", celles que tu cite "Le refus de la corruption et le devoir de probité et d'honnêteté, [...] " , est menacé. Automatiquement ils sont poussé à se "politiser" par la critique des choix politiques fait par d'autres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'attrape le dernier Canard PC (n°367) il y a une demi-heure, je commence à lire...
> En l'espace de 5 pages : attaque gratuite sur le gamergate, blagounette sur Trump, rappel gratuit des évènements de Charlottesville, mention de la suppression ridicule de l'item qui rappellerait un mème "alt-right" dans Destiny 2 (et sans souligner le ridicule de cette censure !).


Heuuu, alors il y a quand même par la suite une critique de la censure page 41 sur le cas de Pewdiepie. Alors que si on suit ton raisonnement, Pewdiepie étant un gros connard presque "alt-right" dans ses propos, canard PC aurait du applaudir des deux mains (et des pieds) sur cette censure.
J'ai même était un poil choqué au départ du fait qu'ils prennent cet exemple, avant de considérer que les conséquences à long terme sont peut-etre plus grave et de considerer le point de vue du rédacteur. 

Comme quoi, il y a un peu de tout ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et il y a plus grave, comme quand, à l'occasion d'articles sur le genre dans les jeux ou sur le Gamergate, la parole n'est donnée qu'à un camp...
> Ou lors d'un papier sur un FPS aléatoire du moment, le rédacteur croit bon d'assimiler les gens qui ne votent pas comme lui à des nazis qu'il serait réjouissant de massacrer (la violence en politique, faut la combattre ou la promouvoir ? On sait plus à force :ironie: ).


Mouaaaais, je vois que beaucoup on fait une fixette sur le papier de Wolfestein. J'avoue que je pige pas ... on parle pas de vote, mais de truc comme le racisme, les whites powers, tout ça tout ça. Au dernière nouvelle je croyais qu'il était sain de combattre ça par le feu  ::unsure:: , mais maintenant il faudrait être "gentil" ...  ::unsure::  . Toutes les opinions ont elle le droit de citer ? Même celle appelant à tuer son prochain selon sa couleur de peau, sa religion ou sa race ? 
Le seul point ou je diverge de CPC c'est que je ne pense pas que la montée du racisme aux US et en occident en général ai pour origine "Trump" ou autres, ce sont justes des symptômes de soucis plus profond. C'est toujours bien de dénoncer les symptômes après, même si j'aurais préféré voir aborder les causes (dans le cadre du JV évidemment). Mais après on va dire que c'est trop politique tout ça  ::P:  
Il ne me semble pas non plus que CPC critique tout les électeurs de Trump, on sait tous que nombre d’entre eux ont voté par rejet d'un systeme les étranglant dans la misère, et non par racisme. CPC critique l'Alt-right et la dérive raciste US (pas forcement chez l'alt-right par ailleurs) donc la frange la plus crade. Je vois pas le soucis quand il n'y a pas d'amalgame et que ce qu'on vise est assez précis.

Et la violence en politique, on va pas se leurrer hein ... elle est partout, et quand l'un commence c'est pas par la prière qu'on résiste... Même Gandhi ou Mandela faisaient dans le sabotage ... Cette bande de sale casseur quoi  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bref, tout ça pour dire que si je veux avoir le sentiment de faire parti du camps du Bien et m'injecter une dose de catéchisme moral, j'achète Le Monde et je regarde la télé française. Pas besoin de Canard PC pour ça.


Je suis pas convaincu que quiconque mange encore que Le Monde fasse la pub du "camps du bien"...  ::P: 
La tendance actuelle des grands média pousse quand même à une forme d'acceptation de certaines forme de racisme et xenophobie qui sont critiqué par CPC. Mettre dans le même cadre les propos de CPC et la ligne éditoriale récente de "Le Monde" ou de la télé française est quand même vachement super méchant (pour CPC) !  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bein vraiment c'est _aussi_ toi qui fait une fixette. J'ai lu ces mêmes pages pas plus tard que tout à l'heure sur mes chiottes et ça ne m'a pas fait bondir. Heureusement.


 :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## La Marmotta

> Du coup je me demande si ce n'est moi qui fait une fixette, je regarde le forum du magazine... Et je vois que ce n'est pas le cas.


Bah en fait si, c'est carrément une fixette. Des blagues et références à la politique il y en a toujours eu dans Canard PC, et de mémoire dans les premières années du magazine ça partait dans tous les sens et parfois sans retenu. 
En fait je ne vois même pas où est le problème. C'est normal qu'un magazine quelqu'il soit comporte des références (et ici c'est des vannes en plus !) à la politique ou aux faits de société. C'est quelque-chose qui concerne et qui parle à tout le monde. Si les journalistes prenaient position et qu'on sentait une forme d'influence là je veux bien, ça serait problématique mais ça n'a jamais été le cas avec Canard PC. CPC a toujours fait des blagues sur tout, mais soudain quelques-un ont décidé que c'était inacceptable. 

Pour ma part, il y a même quelques blagues que je trouvais dignes du Canard Enchaîné. Canard PC n'est pas un magazine politique mais leurs vannes tapent tout le monde et c'est à mon sens une des forces de leur humour.

Si la simple vue d'une référence à l'actualité vous offusque autant, il y a plein d'autres médias qui parlent de jeux-video et qui sont complètement vides de toute blague et formes d'humour.  




> Bref, tout ça pour dire que si je veux avoir le sentiment de faire parti du camps du Bien et m'injecter une dose de catéchisme moral, j'achète Le Monde et je regarde la télé française. Pas besoin de Canard PC pour ça.


Sauf que les journaux d'actualité ont des positions, pas sûr que tu y trouves ton compte.

----------


## Cuchulainn666

J'attends le test de Far Cry 5 pour me faire mon avis  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'allais faire une réponse et puis finalement* Nilsou* en a fait une excellente à mon goût.

Je vais donc juste rajouter un point sur ça :




> Et il y a plus grave, comme quand, à l'occasion d'articles sur le genre dans les jeux ou sur le Gamergate, la parole n'est donnée qu'à un camp...


C'est l'une des plus grandes arnaques d'aujourd'hui : faire croire que la presse en général, et donc que des magazines en particuliers, peuvent avoir un contenu "objectif" ou "neutre".
Non.
Un média quel qu'il soit transmet un point de vue. Un média qui vous dit le contraire et se prétend objectif, défend pourtant un point de vue politique aussi (en gros, le point de vue dominant actuellement, et ils sont facile à repérer, ce sont ceux qui utlisent le plus les expressions comme "on n'a pas le choix", "c'est la réalité", etc).

Un magazine de jeu vidéo quand il parle de sujet de société (comme le fait CPC) a aussi un point de vue. CPC a le sien, et n'a pas, sous prétexte "d'objectivité" ou de "neutralité", à donner la parole à des gens ou des groupes qui ont un point de vue opposé au sien.
En revanche, ce qu'un journaliste doit faire, c'est étayer son point de vue, le construire, le développer, pour dire au lecteur 1) quel point de vue est le sien et 2) le convaincre que c'est le bon.
Et c'est ce que fait CPC lorsqu'il parle de ce sujets généralement, d'où le fait qu'on connaisse son positionnement.

Et c'est parfait ainsi.

----------


## Mephist0o0

Pas envie de faire de la réponse point par point car ça ne sert à rien à part souler tout le monde.
Mais :

Quand Boulon était rédac'chef, le ton n’était pas le même. des commentaires de nature plus ou moins politique, il y en avait. 
Il y en avait de manière pluraliste, ça tapait sur tout le monde et surtout ce n'était pas une succession pages après pages.

Le plus regrettable, c’est la disparition progressive du caractère frondeur voire contestataire du magazine pour un alignement sur les prise des position idéologique des médias dominants. On retrouve en effet les mêmes injonctions morales que sur les topics de Neogaf, les mêmes incantations à l'indignation sélective que chez un spécialiste Etats-unis de BFMTV, par exemple. 
Pour l'instant ça ne touche pas encore la manière dont sont critiqués jeux et constructeurs... Mais puisque l’uniformisation morale est déjà bien avancée, vaut mieux y prendre garde.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Quand Boulon était rédac'chef, le ton n’était pas le même. des commentaires de nature plus ou moins politique, il y en avait. 
> Il y en avait de manière pluraliste, ça tapait sur tout le monde et surtout ce n'était pas une succession pages après pages.


Hum, il faudrait faire une comparaison entre les différentes périodes mais je ne suis pas du tout certain de ça pour ma part (et je suis abonné depuis un bail, et j'adorais la période Boulon).
Peut-être que tu y fais plus gaffe maintenant (ou moi moins, ce qui est possible aussi) mais il me semble bien qu'il y avait autant de réflexion et de piques sur l'actualité pendant la période Boulon.




> Le plus regrettable, c’est la disparition progressive du caractère frondeur voire contestataire du magazine pour un alignement sur les prise des position idéologique des médias dominants.


Ca, ça veut strictement rien dire. Pourquoi ce ne serait pas les "médias dominant" qui se mettent à "s'aligner" sur CPC ?
CPC ne s'aligne sur rien du tout : ses prises de position ont été les mêmes depuis un bail. Ou plutôt, les prises de position de ses différents journalistes sont les mêmes depuis qu'ils y sont. Yvan ne s'est pas "aligné" sur les "média dominant" quand il critique le Gamer Gate. C'est l'avis qu'il défend depuis des années. Khan Lust non plus, Moquette non plus, etc. Si tu as l'impression que c'est le cas, c'est peut-être juste qu'à ce moment X de l'histoire leurs idées ou ce qu'ils font passer se retrouvent peut-être plus ailleurs aussi. Mais en quoi ça prouve un "alignement" ? C'est ridicule.

----------


## Bebealien

Pour appuyer ce que dit Mephist0o0, j'ai l'impression qu'en effet, CPC qui était jusqu'ici épargné par l'uniformisation du discours ambiant commence à s'y plier, doucement mais sûrement, et perd en effet son ton différent.
Du coup, je prends moins de plaisir qu'avant à le lire. Et la seule question que je me pose, c'est de savoir si ce glissement est conscient ou non. La réponse d'Ivan il y a une ou deux pages semble indiquer que non.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Pour appuyer ce que dit Mephist0o0, *j'ai l'impression* qu'en effet, CPC qui était jusqu'ici épargné par* l'uniformisation du discours ambiant* commence à s'y plier, doucement mais sûrement, et perd en effet son ton différent.
> Du coup, je prends moins de plaisir qu'avant à le lire. Et la seule question que je me pose, c'est de savoir si *ce glissement* est conscient ou non. La réponse d'Ivan il y a une ou deux pages semble indiquer que non.


L'autre explication c'est aussi tout simplement qu'il n'y a aucun glissement... Et qu'il n'y a "uniformisation" que dans votre tête.

----------


## Nazedaq

Tu veux dire que ce n'est qu'un mag de jeux vidéos ?  ::huh:: 
Ben mince alors.

----------


## Bebealien

> L'autre explication c'est aussi tout simplement qu'il n'y a aucun glissement... Et qu'il n'y a "uniformisation" que dans votre tête.


Alors comment expliquer qu'on est plusieurs à avoir la même impression au même moment et en citant les mêmes point qui nous gênent ?
Un complot des reptiliens illuminatis chinois du FBI infiltrés à la redac ?

----------


## The Number 9

> Alors comment expliquer qu'on est plusieurs à avoir la même impression au même moment et en citant les mêmes point qui nous gênent ?
> Un complot des reptiliens illuminatis chinois du FBI infiltrés à la redac ?


Et comment expliquer les nombreux autres qui pensent le contraire ?
La CIA qui contre-attaque ?

----------


## The Number 9

Tu trouveras plein de gens qui te diront que le forum était mieux avant.
C'est peut être vrai (j'en doute quand même, je n'étais pas là). Ou c'est peut être simplement eux qui ont changé.

Là c'est pareil. Peut être que le mag a changé, est devenu trop mainstream, porteur d'idéologie dominante (j'ai rigolé là, je l'avoue). Ou simplement que toi et d'autres avez changé.


Mais dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas comme ça que tu prouveras un point ou l'autre (si déjà on peut le "prouver"). Si encore vous étiez une plus large proportion (je n'ai pas dit tout le monde évidemment, ni même la majorité), il y aurait sûrement matière à se questionner.
Là ça me semble marginale.

----------


## hisvin

> L'autre explication c'est aussi tout simplement qu'il n'y a aucun glissement... Et qu'il n'y a "uniformisation" que dans votre tête.


J'aurais plutôt tendance à dire que ce sont des gens qui sont dans la contestation et qu'ils se contrefoutent de ce dont ils parlent du moment qu'ils peuvent contester et, actuellement, ils sont emmerdés parce qu'il y a une sorte de consensus mou qui se créée de partout qui va dans ce qu'ils ont toujours vaguement défendu. C'est la différence entre ceux qui ont un but, se battent pour ce but et déposent les armes quand ils l'ont atteint et ceux qui ne font que se battre pour une cause qu'ils se créent (à la Memento, pour ceux qui veulent une image) quittent à proner l'extrême inverse d'avant.. 

 ::trollface::

----------


## Argelle

> Et comment expliquer les nombreux autres qui pensent le contraire ?
> La CIA qui contre-attaque ?


Merci The Number 9.
Autres qui, comme moi, ne postent pas souvent mais trouvent le magazine simplement drôle et fabriqué par des journalistes humains qui peuvent avoir des opinions politiques diverses.

----------


## ERISS

Quelle histoire de paille.
Quand CPC sera racheté par Rotschild, comme tous les autres, les 'journalistes' seront tout miel, ils nous mettrons comme les autres la quenelle politique douce sans que personne ne râle. CPC sera 'neutre' càd ne déparant pas du pouvoir bancaire ambiant.
Actuellement, CPC dépend plutôt des steameux, alors a plutôt fait semblant de critiquer la plateforme, du moins la critique était autocensurée.

----------


## Anonyme32145



----------


## keulz

> Un magazine de jeu vidéo quand il parle de sujet de société (comme le fait CPC) a aussi un point de vue. CPC a le sien, et n'a pas, sous prétexte "d'objectivité" ou de "neutralité", à donner la parole à des gens ou des groupes qui ont un point de vue opposé au sien.
> En revanche, ce qu'un journaliste doit faire, c'est étayer son point de vue, le construire, le développer, pour dire au lecteur 1) quel point de vue est le sien et 2) le convaincre que c'est le bon.
> Et c'est ce que fait CPC lorsqu'il parle de ce sujets généralement, d'où le fait qu'on connaisse son positionnement.
> 
> Et c'est parfait ainsi.


C'est là qu'on fait la différence entre CPC et CPC hard, parce que le second a une approche beaucoup plus scientifique des choses et s'écarte beaucoup du standard des journaux.

----------


## Bah

> https://media3.giphy.com/media/13iNBwD3PQ0EKs/200.gif


Genre tu te remets en cause le complot judéo-reptilo-franc-steameux ?

----------


## La Marmotta

Sinon moi j'aime bien la qualité avec laquelle le magazine parle des jeux-vidéo. Genre les tests et tout.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ouais mais il faut qu'on puisse choisir les thèmes des blagues.

Je propose qu'on fasse un sondage.

----------


## nova

> Quelle histoire de paille.
> Quand CPC sera racheté par Rotschild, comme tous les autres, les 'journalistes' seront tout miel, nous mettrons comme les autres la quenelle politique douce sans que personne ne râle. CPC sera 'neutre' càd ne déparant pas du pouvoir bancaire ambiant.
> Actuellement, CPC dépend plutôt des steameux, alors a plutôt fait semblant de critiquer la plateforme, du moins la critique était autocensurée.


 :Cigare:

----------


## ERISS

> Genre tu te remets en cause le complot judéo-reptilo-franc-steameux ?


Ça m'a fait bizarre de voir sur le forum zététiste un article pro-OGM. Mais pourquoi pas. J'ai lu, il y a des arguments intéressants, mais aussi des déformations. Après j'ai cherché qui détenait le journal Slate de l'article: à 70% sous capitaux Rothschild. L'article n'est pas forcément faux, mais bon du coup j'y donne peu de crédit.

----------


## parpaingue

Ben comme d'autres, je récupère le dernier CPC aujourd'hui, je lis quelques pages, je me dis woulà ils en ont rajouté une couche de politique à la con, je viens sur le forum et je tombe sur ce topic.
Donc non, ça ne concerne pas que trois pelos (au moins quatre du coup  :B):  ) et oui c'est visible.
Rajouté aux divers (heureusement rares) articles/dossiers avec un parti pris total (le traitement du gamergate fut selon moi affligeant et c'est pas l'édito du 367 qui va me contredire), ben ça a une conséquence tout simple et bête: j'achète le mag de moins en moins souvent, ce qui est bien dommage on en conviendra.
Parce que je sais que je vais me taper de ce fameux "conformisme" dedans, même si j'ai plutôt envie de parler de "corporatisme" pour le dernier édito (parce que sérieusement, la vidéo de Dean Takahashi, faut le voir pour le croire, c'est tellement irréel que non, ce n'est pas drôle). Même si c'est à petite dose et à but de vannes, comme ça a été dit on s'en bouffe déjà toute la journée, alors qu'on est là pour parler de JV. Ce qui me gave, overdose => pas d'achat du mag' et tant pis pour les (nombreux tout de même) articles intéressants.

----------


## Sylla

Je le trouve très bien, l'édito 367, le traitement du gamergate et l'attitude adoptée par CPC est plutôt en phase avec leur positionnement général. Parler de conformisme me semble particulièrement inadapté, puisque les prises de positions de CPC sont, quand il y en a, claires et nettes dans le but de faire évoluer les choses dans un sens précis. Le conformisme aurait été de se mouiller le moins possible, en se contentant d'évoquer l'actualité uniquement à travers les news bateaux et les tests.

En ce qui me concerne, non, on n'est pas juste là pour parler de jeux. Prendre position sur tout ce qui y touche, que ce soit les politiques des éditeurs/constructeurs (pour le hard) ou les événements qui y sont liés et ce qu'ils révèlent de ce milieu, avec des positions construites et argumentées, c'est parfaitement ce que j'attends de CPC aujourd'hui et la direction qu'ils empruntent, bien qu'ayant évolué dans la forme, me convient tout autant qu'il y a quelques années. 

Et pour conclure sur une note pacifique et empreinte de franche camaraderie, je fais un gros pipi à la raie du gamergate et aussi à ceux qui trouvent que tuer des nazis dans wolfenstein, c'est de la propagande gauchiste.

----------


## ducon

> Et pour conclure sur une note pacifique et empreinte de franche camaraderie, je fais un gros pipi à la raie du gamergate et aussi à ceux qui trouvent que tuer des nazis dans wolfenstein, c'est de la propagande gauchiste.


Merci.
Le jour où le Gaymeurgayte aura apporté quelque chose d’intéressant au monde n’est pas né.

----------


## znokiss

> ceux qui trouvent que tuer des nazis dans wolfenstein, c'est de la propagande gauchiste.


 ::XD:: 
Ça existe vraiment ?

----------


## PG 13

> Ouais mais il faut qu'on puisse choisir les thèmes des blagues.
> 
> Je propose qu'on fasse un sondage.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Ça existe vraiment ?


Aux US, sûrement.

----------


## Sylla

Il y a eu quelques réactions de ce genre du côté des US effectivement, sans que je puisse dire l'ampleur du truc mais quand sur la TL twitter de bethesda on y voit quelques screenshots.

Côté français, il y a eu le même trailer posté sur twitter disant "sauvez le monde, tuez des nazis" qui n'a pas provoqué les mêmes réactions.

----------


## Zodex

> On espère lire du JV, que du JV, rien que du JV et on tombe - par exemple - sur du Trump. C'est pas pour ça qu'on lit CPC.


Et des recettes d’œufs à la coque, c'est important de savoir faire des œufs à la coque. Et je suis sérieux, moi j'aime bien ces petits écarts, politiques ou pas, dans le Papier Culure ou ailleurs, tant que l'on reste dans les limites du bon gout... C'est des petites piques pas bien méchantes, et puis on est loin de "Anne Roumanoff Magazine". Enfin j'arrive comme un cheveu de chien dans une soupe de quilles, je n'ai pas participé au débat hein, je voulais juste clamer mon affection des œufs à la coque et de l'esprit parfois acide et satirique de CPC.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Et des recettes d’œufs à la coque, c'est important de savoir faire des œufs à la coque. Et je suis sérieux, moi j'aime bien ces petits écarts, politiques ou pas,...


Mais si ces écarts n'expriment qu'une seule forme d'opinion, peut-on affirmer qu'à ces occasions CPC fait office de presse d'opinion?

----------


## Bebealien

En tout cas, ca commence à faire plusieurs personnes qui spontanément ont la même réaction que moi et viennent voir sur le forum si ca discute de ce sujet particulier. Comme l'échantillon commence à être représentatif, on peut en tirer les conclusions suivantes : 

1° Il y a bien quelque chose qui se passe en ce moment sur CPC, puisque plusieurs coincoins disent que c'est la lecture des derniers numéros qui leur a donné envie de venir voir le forum
2° Ce qui se passe et gène les lecteurs est lié au traitement de la politique dans le magazine, non pas quand il s'agit d'articles pour parler de la syndicalisation dans le jeu vidéo, mais quand il s'agit de taper plus ou moins maladroitement, avec des vannes plus ou moins malheureuses sur le sujet
3° Que ce glissement semble être ressenti par les coincoins concernés et moi même comme étant un glissement assez récent.

Maintenant on a bien compris également que pas mal de coincoins ne sont pas génés pour autant, mais ayant pas mal de coincoins ramenant des infos concordantes on ne peut pas juger le phénomène comme étant isolé et/ou lié à mon esprit tordu d'amateur de Michael Bay et d'Uwe Boll.

----------


## hisvin

Demander à CPC d'être à contre-courant sur des sujets sociétaux/politique et, en même temps, de ne pas faire de politique...

----------


## M.Rick75

> En tout cas, ca commence à faire plusieurs personnes qui spontanément ont la même réaction que moi et viennent voir sur le forum si ca discute de ce sujet particulier. Comme l'échantillon commence à être représentatif, on peut en tirer les conclusions suivantes : 
> 
> 1° Il y a bien quelque chose qui se passe en ce moment sur CPC, puisque plusieurs coincoins disent que c'est la lecture des derniers numéros qui leur a donné envie de venir voir le forum
> 2° Ce qui se passe et gène les lecteurs est lié au traitement de la politique dans le magazine, non pas quand il s'agit d'articles pour parler de la syndicalisation dans le jeu vidéo, mais quand il s'agit de taper plus ou moins maladroitement, avec des vannes plus ou moins malheureuses sur le sujet
> 3° Que ce glissement semble être ressenti par les coincoins concernés et moi même comme étant un glissement assez récent.
> 
> Maintenant on a bien compris également que pas mal de coincoins ne sont pas génés pour autant, mais ayant pas mal de coincoins ramenant des infos concordantes on ne peut pas juger le phénomène comme étant isolé et/ou lié à mon esprit tordu d'amateur de Michael Bay et d'Uwe Boll.


Luc Besson, c'est pas un (business) modèle aussi pour toi, par hasard ?

Sinon, belle tentative de syllogisme mais je reste pas super convaincu par ta démonstration, tu m'excuseras.

----------


## Bah

> Comme l'échantillon commence à être représentatif,


 ::lol::

----------


## Zodex

Mais je pense que le magazine manque néanmoins de fines blagounettes sur Kim Jong-un et sa coupe de cheveux aussi improbable qu'intimidante.

----------


## Sylla

Là où je suis (un peu) d'accord avec bebe, c'est que oui le magazine a évolué et il continue de le faire. C'est tant mieux dans la mesure où lire un mag' écrit de la même façon qu'il y a 10 ans n'a aucun intérêt. Avant, c'était cool (ou pas) et maintenant c'est différent ( et c'est cool. ou pas.). Ensuite, que l'évolution du mag' ne convienne pas à tous, c'est logique et je dirais même inévitable à partir du moment où il y a une ligne éditoriale de choisie, elle se voit et certains adhèrent d'autres non.

Et j'ai vraiment du mal avec ceux qui défendent l'idée de ne parler du jeu, que du jeu qui ne serait pas """""pollué"""" (notez la quantité volontaire de guillemets) par les sujets politiques. D'abord, parce qu'au même titre que les autres formes de divertissement, le jeu est un produit culturel qui est aussi un produit, voire un reflet de la société. Il est donc légitime et logique en parlant du jeu vidéo au sens large, d'évoquer des sujets tels que la syndicalisation, la représentation des femmes/minorités dans le média, etc... puisque ce sont des interrogations qui sont des échos de ce qui se passe dans la société. Ensuite, on est d'accord ou pas avec les positions défendues, mais il est à mon sens parfaitement absurde de refuser ces débats au motif que "c'est pas du jeu". D'un côté on parle de jeu, de l'autre on aborde des sujets plus larges, qui touchent au jeu mais pas que, qui font réfléchir et avancer les choses, quelle que soit la direction. On ne peut pas d'un côté revendiquer que le jeu soit traité comme quelque chose de mature et de l'autre rejeter les liens qu'il entretient avec la société en général. Ce n'est rien d'autre que de la paresse intellectuelle. Si vous voulez pas réfléchir, retournez sur le 18-25 de jv.com il est fait pour ça.

J'en rajouterais même une couche en disant que la posture "contestataire" a ses limites puisqu'elle a vocation à s'amenuiser, voire à s'éteindre. A mesure que les idées que l'on défend progressent, ce qui était "de niche" devient peu à peu mainstream, ce qui semble être un gros mot pour certains, mais qui à mon avis montre aussi la victoire d'idées qui au départ étaient marginales. On ne peut pas être en permanence à contre-courant, sauf à ce que ça ne soit qu'une posture et à retourner sa veste à mesure que la société évolue.

Et pour que l’échantillon soit représentatif, il faudrait pouvoir le rapporter au nombre total de lecteur de CPC, au moins les abonnés, et pas seulement les 10 péquins (moi compris) qui ont répondu ici. Avoir des notions élémentaires de statistiques aurait évité de dire n'importe quoi. Ca ne rend pas ton avis moins valable, mais ça ne reste que ton avis et pas une tendance, encore moins une vérité.

----------


## ducon

> Comme l'échantillon commence à être représentatif,


Comme dit Bah,  :^_^: .
Comme dit Mdt, non.
Si CPC avait au contraire dit du bien du Gaymeurgayte, auriez-vous chouiné ?

----------


## The Number 9

> On ne peut pas d'un côté revendiquer que le jeu soit traité comme quelque chose de mature et de l'autre rejeter les liens qu'il entretient avec la société en général.


C'était ce que je venais ajouter. Tu l'as très bien dit.
C'est assez marrant ce paradoxe.

Pour le reste, l'échantillon représentatif ou non, le biais de confirmation, l'existence d'une majorité silencieuse, ... Nous sommes déjà plusieurs à l'avoir écrit, ils ne semblent pas vouloir prendre en compte ces remarques.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Demander à CPC d'être à contre-courant sur des sujets sociétaux/politique et, en même temps, de ne pas faire de politique...


Justement, CPC donne l'impression de faire des allusions politiques mais dans le sens de courant.

----------


## Sylla

> Justement, CPC donne l'impression de faire des allusions politiques mais dans le sens de courant.


Comme je l'ai expliqué, c'est en partie logique. A un moment donné, la position de CPC est à contre-courant mais, les choses évoluent et ce qui était hier marginal se généralise. Donc, une mémé position qui était hier contestataire se retrouve largement diffusée et le côté contestataire de celui qui l'a portée s'en trouve atténué.

Pour rester à contre-courant, il faudrait que CPC change de vision. Aller à contre-courant en se disant "dans quel sens est le courant? allons de l'autre côté" et tout aussi idiot que de suivre le courant par paresse.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

J'ai tout simplement l'impression que CPC *a été* à contre-courant et qu'il faut se résoudre à en parler au passé.

----------


## Sylla

Ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal. Au-delà d'une lassitude qui peut provoquer un manque d'inspiration quand on dure trop longtemps, ça veut dire aussi que ça a payé, puisque les choses ont évolué. CPC n'est pas le seul à y avoir contribué, mais quand même.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

Finalement ils suivent le parcours de JoyStick.

----------


## LaVaBo

Les défenseurs du gamergate qui se sentent attaqués dans leur safespace en lisant CPC, c'est assez ironique.

CPC, les SJW politiquement incorrects...

----------


## parpaingue

> Si CPC avait au contraire dit du bien du Gaymeurgayte, auriez-vous chouiné ?


Si ça avait été traité de la même façon, à savoir en sens unique, très probablement. Parce qu'on en retire rien, aucune réflexion, très peu d'information qui plus est orientée, aucun début de débat justement. "C'est des gros cons fachos nazis élitistes" (rayez les mentions inutiles), n'est pas une réflexion intéressante. Même si pour ça, oui il faut déblayer des gros tas de caca à la pelleteuse (valable des deux "côtés" de l'affaire d'ailleurs). Mais sans ça, l'article ne sert juste à rien, c'est un simple pamphlet partisan.

Alors que l'article sur le syndicat de développeurs ou l'interview de je ne sais plus quel député ou sénateur, ça c'est intéressant, y a une démarche d'information claire.

----------


## ducon

> Si ça avait été traité de la même façon, à savoir en sens unique, très probablement.


 :^_^: 
Donc non, en fait.




> Parce qu'on en retire rien, aucune réflexion, très peu d'information qui plus est orientée, aucun début de débat justement. "C'est des gros cons fachos nazis élitistes" (rayez les mentions inutiles), n'est pas une réflexion intéressante. Même si pour ça, oui il faut déblayer des gros tas de caca à la pelleteuse (valable des deux "côtés" de l'affaire d'ailleurs). Mais sans ça, l'article ne sert juste à rien, c'est un simple pamphlet partisan.


Pourquoi, les gaymeurgayteuh ne sont pas partisans quand ils harcèlent une femme ou un journaliste ?

----------


## TiNitro

> J'ai tout simplement l'impression que CPC *a été* à contre-courant et qu'il faut se résoudre à en parler au passé.


Peut-être aussi que c'est le courant qui a changé ? (et je suis sérieux). Exprimer des opinions qui sont répandues (voire mainstream, what an horror) n'est pas un problème en soi, sauf si vous voulez penser que vous êtes des rebelles.

Je passe juste poster pour rejoindre ceux qui disent qu'ils ne voient pas le problème.

----------


## ducon

C’est vrai que se montrer en opposition systématique à la pensée commune, c’est complètement con, ça fait poseur idiot.

----------


## hisvin

> J'ai tout simplement l'impression que CPC *a été* à contre-courant et qu'il faut se résoudre à en parler au passé.


Ce serait bien d'argumenter.

----------


## Bebealien

Ca part dans du méta débat en oubliant le sujet de base...
Ca devient trop perché pour moi, ou trop intelligent... ou surtout trop futile.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Ca part dans du méta débat en oubliant le sujet de base...
> Ca devient trop perché pour moi, ou trop intelligent... ou surtout trop futile.


Ben du coup j'argumente pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> J'ai tout simplement l'impression que CPC *a été* à contre-courant et qu'il faut se résoudre à en parler au passé.


Humanoïde a peut-être (j'ai jamais lu) été le comble du cpcHardware (pourquoi j'ai jamais lu Huma, peut-être à tort, j'ai eu trop peur d'être dégouté ou trop énervé).
Le succès de cpc l'a amené à vouloir dépasser le soft, à aller dans la politique du hard. Mais si on accepte alors la technologie telle quelle, on va forcément dans le conformisme politique actuel (républicain, la technologie n'est pas décidée par nous, démocratiquement).
De plus, le succès de CPC fait qu'il a de plus en plus à perdre...

----------


## Mephist0o0

> D'un côté on parle de jeu, de l'autre on aborde des sujets plus larges, qui touchent au jeu mais pas que, qui font réfléchir et avancer les choses, quelle que soit la direction. On ne peut pas d'un côté revendiquer que le jeu soit traité comme quelque chose de mature et de l'autre rejeter les liens qu'il entretient avec la société en général. Ce n'est rien d'autre que de la paresse intellectuelle. Si vous voulez pas réfléchir, retournez sur le 18-25 de jv.com il est fait pour ça.


Et une bonne dose de condescendance pour finir.

Désolé mais quand il s'agit de reprendre les mêmes attaques que celles des médias US, sans contextualisation et en réduisant les cibles à de simples lieux communs, voire à des mèmes, je me demande bien où est la réflexion ! 
C'est justement comme cela que fonctionne les forum "jeunes" que tu dénonces.

(Surtout que si les sites US se sont empressés de réduire les joueurs contestataires à de vulgaires harceleurs misogynes et violents, ce n'est pas uniquement pour s'attribuer le beau rôle de chevalier blanc... C'est aussi pour éviter d'avoir à respecter une déontologie et à mettre fin aux conflits d'intérêt !)

Après, personne ne demande au magazine d'être dans la réflexion permanente, une plaisanterie n'a pas à se justifier. C'est juste que des lecteurs sont maintenant saturés de ces piques hors sujets qui tapent toujours dans le même sens et de la même manière caricaturale.

----------


## znokiss

> Humanoïde a peut-être (j'ai jamais lu) été le comble du cpcHardware (pourquoi j'ai jamais lu Huma, peut-être à tort, j'ai eu trop peur d'être dégouté ou trop énervé).


C'est pas mal de réussir à parler d'un mag que tu n'as jamais lu  :^_^: 
Comparer Humanoïde et CPC Hardware  :^_^:  :^_^: 



> Le succès de cpc l'a amené à vouloir dépasser le soft, à aller dans la politique du hard.


CPC, le prochain journal du hard ?  ::w00t:: 



> De plus, le succès de CPC fait qu'il a de plus en plus à perdre...


Perdre quoi ? 


Spoiler Alert! 


Des lecteurs de droite ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## The Number 9

> Justement, CPC donne l'impression de faire des allusions politiques mais dans le sens de courant.


C'est quoi une idée, une allusion politique dans le sens du courant ?  ::):

----------


## Sylla

> C'est quoi une idée, une allusion politique dans le sens du courant ?


Le dossier CPC hard sur les compteurs linky?

edit: en tout cas, on attire les rédacteurs, j'en vois 5 en ce moment...si on pousse un peu, vous croyez qu'on peut tous les faire venir?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> 1° Il y a bien quelque chose qui se passe en ce moment sur CPC, puisque plusieurs coincoins disent que c'est la lecture des derniers numéros qui leur a donné envie de venir voir le forum
>  .


Les nouveaux arrivants sur le forum disent toujours cela, depuis la création de celui-ci, ça ne veut strictement rien dire...
Quand  au glissement, s'il y a il n'est pas récent, ça fait des années que ça tape sur les politiques (souvent de droite, mais ce sont les plus méchants donc bon  ::trollface::  ).
Ce ne serait pas plutôt qu'ils tapent sur certains précisément qui vous touchent plus, qui fait que ça vous fait réagir ? La variante du "lol on rigole bien sur les Mexicains, QUOI une vanne sur les polonais ? Mais c'est devenu n'importe quoi ce magazine !!"
Ou comme les mecs mecs qui chouinent que CPC tape trop sur Chris Roberts. On ne les entendait pas à l'époque des vannes sur Molyneux...

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est un peu mon avis. Plutôt que de parler de politisation de Canard PC, j'ai plus le sentiment que ce qui gêne Bebealien (et sa majorité trop longtemps ignorée) c'est les blagues de Moquette sur Balkany.

Pour le coup je pense que c'est moins meta débat.

Edit: Et si moi, ça me fait rire, je comprends tout à fait qu'avec des convictions politiques différentes on goûte moins ces blagues... Mais perso, j'ai pas trouvé que CPC en fait plus que ça, plus qu'avant et comme le rappelait je sais plus qui *, ils ont  pas tous les mêmes convictions politiques chez CPC (genre qui, à part Maria Kalash, est encore Toubonniste ?).

* edit: ah mais oui, ici, Crazy Ivan.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> (genre qui, à part Maria Kalash, est encore Toubonniste ?).


Jusqu'à maintenant j'étais parvenue à rester calme mais là c'en est trop. Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette capitale à « toubonniste » ?!?

----------


## Sylla

> Jusqu'à maintenant j'étais parvenue à rester calme mais là c'en est trop. Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette capitale à « toubonniste » ?!?


Tu veux dire cette majuscule? A moins qu'on accepte les deux, ce qui serait à n'en point douter signe d'une décadence inéluctable.

----------


## Zodex

Mmmh  :Cafe2: 

Maria Kalash --> respect de la langue française --> Jacques Toubon --> Débat politisation sur CPC --> Maria Kalash vote Toubon.

Mmmh  :Cafe2: 

Nan, je pense que M.Rick75 voulait dire que Maria Kalash est tromboniste en fait.

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...)
> Nan, je pense que M.Rick75 voulait dire que Maria Kalash est tromboniste en fait.


Et personne n'a encore mentionné les affreux houblonistes. Ils sont partout.

----------


## Sylla

> Ils sont partout.






Désolé...

----------


## Valenco

> Et personne n'a encore mentionné les affreux houblonistes. Ils sont partout.


On m'a appelé ?

----------


## Dis Camion

Je n'ai rien contre les dossiers ou les éditos, fûssent-ils politisés, puisqu'en général c'est l'objet-même de l'article et qu'il y a un parti-pris clairement affiché.
Comme je l'ai indiqué quelques pages plus haut, ce n'est pas tant le fait de trouver des vannes politiques qui m'ennuient. C'est leur récurrence et le nombre d'occurences, surtout dans la partie News.
Ces vannes n'apportent rien, de mon point de vue. Je ne me suis jamais, à titre personnel, fendu la gueule sur une vanne politique, peu importe qui elle cible. Ca donne juste l'impression de faire de la vanne facile (j'avoue qu'avec Trump, il y a un bon client vu le nombre de conneries qu'il débite à la minute); je pense que CPC est au-dessus de ça.

CPC peut franchement s'en dispenser sans :
- s'aliéner son lectorat
- s'écarter (enfin je présume, il n'y a qu'eux qui peuvent répondre) de sa ligne éditoriale
- nuire à la qualité du traitement des dossiers

Il faut quand même admettre que cette impression de multiplication des vannes politiques moisies est partagé par de plus en plus de lecteurs, bien qu'elle ne fasse, loin s'en faut, pas consensus. Et, à nos détracteurs, croyez bien qu'on ne vire pas dans le panurgisme primaire.

----------


## Jaycie

> En tout cas, ca commence à faire plusieurs personnes qui spontanément ont la même réaction que moi et viennent voir sur le forum si ca discute de ce sujet particulier. Comme l'échantillon commence à être représentatif, on peut en tirer les conclusions suivantes : 
> 
> 1° Il y a bien quelque chose qui se passe en ce moment sur CPC, puisque plusieurs coincoins disent que c'est la lecture des derniers numéros qui leur a donné envie de venir voir le forum
> 2° Ce qui se passe et gène les lecteurs est lié au traitement de la politique dans le magazine, non pas quand il s'agit d'articles pour parler de la syndicalisation dans le jeu vidéo, mais quand il s'agit de taper plus ou moins maladroitement, avec des vannes plus ou moins malheureuses sur le sujet
> 3° Que ce glissement semble être ressenti par les coincoins concernés et moi même comme étant un glissement assez récent.
> 
> Maintenant on a bien compris également que pas mal de coincoins ne sont pas génés pour autant, mais ayant pas mal de coincoins ramenant des infos concordantes on ne peut pas juger le phénomène comme étant isolé et/ou lié à mon esprit tordu d'amateur de Michael Bay et d'Uwe Boll.


5/6 personnes sur un forum, ouais ça fait *beaucoup*  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylla

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP ! Ce topic avait commencé à partir en sucette, merci de ne pas revenir au débat !  ::ninja::

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> CPC peut franchement s'en dispenser sans :


Il peut aussi ne PAS s'en dispenser. Ce qui signifierait :
- que les rédacteurs de CPC continuent de faire les blagues qu'ils veulent avec qui ils veulent.
- que CPC a donc une ligne éditoriale qui reflète les choix de la rédaction, pas les goûts de leurs lecteurs.
- que les lecteurs de CPC achèteront et liront CPC s'ils sont d'accord avec cette ligne ; et ne l'achèteront pas, ne le liront pas dans le cas contraire.

Eh ben, perso, c'est exactement comme ça que je conçois un magazine : on me propose quelque chose, j'y adhère ou pas, mais ce n'est pas à moi de décider quoi que ce soit dans leur ligne éditorial (même si je suis abonné depuis des années, que j'ai toujours payé rubis sur l'ongle, que du coup j'aimerais quand même bien que CPC m'offre un petit cadeau en remerciement genre un mug ou un tapis de souris dessiné par Cooly mais bon je ne réclame rien hein et vous avez mon adresse dans mon profil abonné aller quoi soyez sympa...)

C'est pareil pour les journaux : je ne vais pas demander au Figaro d'arrêter ses blagues sur la gauche. Je vais juste ne pas acheter et lire le Figaro.

----------


## Argelle

Merci FMP-thE_mAd !

----------


## Bebealien

En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
 - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
 - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
 - ils font ce qu'ils veulent

C'est un peu léger, non ?

----------


## Sylla

> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


Y avait vraiment pas d'arguments dans tout ce qui a été écrit, et pas que par moi? 
On va encore me taxer de condescendance, mais que voulez-vous qu'on vous dise quand manifestement vous ne lisez pas ce qu'on écrit? Il me semble que j'ai développé mon point de vue assez clairement, comme d'autres l'ont fait de façon tout aussi construite alors je veux bien entendre que t'es pas d'accord pour toutes les raisons de la terre. Mais résumer le truc de façon aussi caricaturale est aussi CON, oui CON C'EST ECRIT ASSEZ GROS BORDEL? que si je résumais ta pensée à "ouin-ouin CPC fait de la politique, nous on veux que du JV".

Merde.

----------


## Argelle

@Bebealien : A partir du moment où la lecture du magasine me procure de bons bidonnages ET où le style (les styles ?) des rédacteurs et rédactrices me semblent plaisant, je ne vois vraiment pas l'objet de cet ire, plus symbolique d'un syndrome de 1/4 d'heure pseudo-Warholien de gloire et de l'utopie d'une neutralité inatteignable. Personne ne t'oblige à acheter ce journal, si ?

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


Pourquoi ça serait plus léger que "_on est 4 à avoir le même avis aloors faut faire quelque chose !!!_".
Au bout d'un moment faut aussi lire le pour et contre hein.

Depuis que j'ai lu ce fil, j'ai lu différemment le dernier numéro de CPC pour ma part, peut-être justement en faisant plus attention aux blagues "politiques". Alors bah oui j'en ai vu effectivement. Ca ne me gêne pas non. Et perso je souhaite que CPC se "politise" de plus en plus, prenne position sur des sujets importants du jeu vidéo (je me rappelle des éditos sur Mar_Lar il y a quelques années, des vidéos d'Yvan le Fou avec Arrêt sur Image, des dossiers sur le gamer Gate que je trouvais très bien fait).

L'une des rubriques que je lis en premier dans CPC c'est le Plume Pudding d'Yavn. C'est ça que je recherche.

----------


## PG 13

On nourrit encore ce troll?

----------


## Marmottas

Sinon y a JV le mag...  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

Au-delà des "moi je veux ça ouin ouin" et des "vous êtes des sales conformistes qui tapez sur les GamerTrumpers comme tout le monde", c'est quoi qui n'est pas clair dans les messages de FMP-the_mAd ? (il est relou à écrire ton pseudo, au fait  :tired:  )

Ça vous plait pas / plus, achetez pas / plus. Point. On avait compris le message dans les premières pages de ce topic, 220 posts plus tard on y est encore. Si le but c'est juste de rassembler des gens pour pouvoir dire "je suis pas tout seul à penser ça", je pense que l'objectif est atteint. Mais si CPC essayait de capter tous les publics pour vendre des palettes, ils auraient fini comme tous les autres mag (papier) de JV. Dans le caniveau en termes de qualité rédactionnelle puis euthanasie. S'ils en sont là, c'est qu'ils font ce qu'ils veulent, pas parce qu'ils font ce que "les gens" demandent.

En fait, on dirait presque que...

Non, quand même, ce serait...

Quoique...

Genre, vous vous croyez en démocratie ?  ::O:

----------


## Bebealien

Au delà de votre réponse agressive, on note juste que le magazine évolue régulièrement, et que cette évolution-ci froisse nos sensibilités délicates.
Et non, il y a d'autres solutions que "si ca te plé pa achet pa lol".

----------


## von_yaourt

> Au delà de votre réponse agressive, on note juste que le magazine évolue régulièrement, et que cette évolution-ci froisse nos sensibilités délicates.
> Et non, il y a d'autres solutions que "si ca te plé pa achet pa lol".


Alors, je veux bien que Omar Boulon, son côté anar de droite et ses "votez Pompidou" ne soient plus là et qu'il laisse un vide dans ce domaine, mais les CPC étaient déjà très politisés il y a fort longtemps. Les news hardware de fishbone le fou altermondialiste, les vannes sur les personnalités politiques par Sonia dans les bandeaux des news, les éditos idéalistes et la sympathie d'Ivan pour arrêt sur images, tout ça ne date pas du tout d'hier. 

Le fait que tu le perçoives plus tient sans doute beaucoup plus au fait que tu es plus souvent soumis à leurs vues si tu les suis sur Twitter (pour Ivan/Doc TB.) ou que la politique a largement envahi le domaine de l'informatique depuis les attentats. 

Pour la rédaction JV par contre, je n'ai pas d'avis, ça fait un moment que je ne lis plus les tests des gens qui ne savent pas jouer aux jeux vidéo.  ::ninja::

----------


## ducon

> que si je résumais ta pensée à "ouin-ouin CPC fait de la politique, nous on veux que du JV".


En même temps, c’est à peu de choses près la position des gaymeurgayteus (sauf quand on tue des nazis, là ça va trop loin).




> Et non, il y a d'autres solutions que "si ca te plé pa achet pa lol".


Tu peux toujours donner ton avis, les membres de la rédaction peuvent ensuite en tenir compte comme se le mettre DLC voire DTC si vraiment tu y tiens.

----------


## Mephist0o0

> Et non, il y a d'autres solutions que "si ca te plé pa achet pa lol".


Laisse, c’est tellement mieux de limiter le lecteur à son rôle de consommateur ! (On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi Canard PC s'entête à laisser ouvert un forum, tiens. Parfois des agents économiques osent y laisser un avis au lieu de se contenter d'acheter !)

Macron ne s’est pas élu tout seul, après tout.

----------


## Bah

La question du coup ça reste : qu'est ce que vous recherchez comme réponse ? Y'a eu une réponse du directeur du mag, il y'a 5 pages. Faudrait expliquer ce que vous attendez de plus.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Au-delà des "moi je veux ça ouin ouin" et des "vous êtes des sales conformistes qui tapez sur les GamerTrumpers comme tout le monde", c'est quoi qui n'est pas clair dans les messages de FMP-the_mAd ? (il est relou à écrire ton pseudo, au fait  )


Ouais, d'ailleurs tu as loupé le E majuscule  ::):  Sinon FMP ça le fait aussi  ::): 




> Laisse, c’est tellement mieux de limiter le lecteur à son rôle de consommateur ! (On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi Canard PC s'entête à laisser ouvert un forum, tiens. Parfois des agents économiques osent y laisser un avis au lieu de se contenter d'acheter !)


Ah tiens, la petite phrase qui veut rien dire. "_Nan mais nous on est actif lol, on donne notre avis quoi t'as vu on est anti-conformiste quoi vas-y, on dénonce !_"...
Pitié...

----------


## Chernyfox

> Macron ne s’est pas élu tout seul, après tout.


Vu le nombre de vannes sur Macron il y a quelques mois, on peut difficilement dire que c'est CPC qui l'a fait élire... Après, comme ça allait dans ton sens, tu le remarquais peut-être simplement moins.
A lire les arguments de chacun j'ai surtout l'impression de voir des sensibilités froissées.

----------


## The Number 9

> Macron ne s’est pas élu tout seul, après tout.


 :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La question du coup ça reste : qu'est ce que vous recherchez comme réponse ? Y'a eu une réponse du directeur du mag, il y'a 5 pages. Faudrait expliquer ce que vous attendez de plus.


Mais il parait que ce sont les autres qui sont trop légers dans leurs arguments.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon allez, vous allez nous changer votre ligne éditoriale fissa, il y a une majorité représentative d'une demi-douzaine de lecteurs qui vous le demande.

----------


## Marmottas

Dans ce cas, moi je veux des loutres...

(et je parie qu'on va être plus de 6 et donc... Majoritaires ?  :Cigare: )

----------


## Bebealien

Bon, j'arrête de remettre une pièce dans la machine.
Entre les trolls et ceux qui partent dans d'autres directions, la discussion devient totalement caduque au lieu de débattre du fond.

Esperons que le message sera passé et que la redac en tiendra peut être un peu compte.

----------


## SCoPmod

> Heuu, ben heuuu, ça dépends. Si des gens qui ont des postes à pouvoir promeuvent des pratiques (par favoritisme, mais aussi par simple "oublis" du bon sens, si on veut etre gentil) alors leur absence de probité, d’honnêteté etc... deviennent des choix de gouvernance (je hait ce mot, mais bon, on va faire avec ici) et donc des actes "politiques" par définition. 
> Automatiquement comme un pole créé son contraire, si tu milite pour ces valeurs tu te retrouve en "opposition" avec eux, donc dans l'opposition. Ipso facto. Tu dénonce une politique, donc tu fait acte politique. Ne serais-ce que par un effet de négatif.


Non non, je maintiens: ça n'a rien de politique, sauf à _vouloir_ estimer que ça l'est  ::P:   :;): 

Par exemple, quand *si* le Parti Socialiste se finance via des fausses factures avec un système de corruption des entreprises locales qui en échange de l'attribution de tel ou tel marché public font gonfler la facture totale pour reverser en échange aux chefs du PS une partie du montant, payé par l'argent du contribuable, le fait que je conteste ce genre de magouilles ne fait pas de moi un mec de droite, tout comme le fait que quand *si* l'UMP reçoit régulièrement des contributions financières de la part des dirigeants de grands groupes financiers invités à rejoindre un "premier cercle" semi-secret au sein de l'UMP et que je conteste cet autre genre de magouille, ça ne fait pas de moi un mec de gauche: dans le premier cas, c'est le contribuable lésé qui parle, dans le second, c'est le citoyen ayant des exigences élémentaires concernant le fonctionnement d'une république qui s'offusque.  :;): 
Brèfle, non, c'étiont point "être politisé"  ::): 






> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


Cela dit, objectivement ce topic a atteint sa limite d'utilité à partir du moment où un membre du staff (je sais plus qui, et flemme d'aller vérifier) a posté pour donner l'avis de la rédaction sur le sujet du topic... la discussion s'est ensuite fatalement enlisée dans le débat idéologique stérile qui l'attendait, avec d'un côté d'inévitables et très prévisibles répliques du style "azy le gamergayte c tro d batar fachonazidedroite lol" dés que quelqu'un demande une analyse un peu plus fine qu'un simple positionnement idéologique-réflexe sur le sujet (je parle là en termes généralistes: je lis peu CPC "normal", c'est surtout CPC Hardware qui m'intéresse, donc je ne sais pas ce que CPC Jeux Vidéos a écrit au sujet du "GamerGate"), et de l'autre... heu... ah ben... ouais, nan-nan, rien  ::ninja::   ::trollface:: 

J'suis d'avis qu'on ferme, ça fait deux-trois jours que je comptais poster une analyse précise des dangers qui à mon avis attendent Canard PC si une politisation finissait par s'ancrer parmi la rédaction au fil du temps, mais d'une part j'ai un gros coup de flemme, d'autre part, "bof, akwabon", puisqu'en fait ça serait pratiquement une redite de mon post en page 4 et qu'en plus ça risquerait de faire dévier le topic dans un autre débat à la con... allez, pour clôturer dignement, autant terminer sur une citation:

"*L'idéologie, c'est ce qui pense à votre place.*"
- Jean-François Revel

 ::trollface:: 

-EDIT: ouais, ben le temps que je poste, tu as bien résumé le truc, et en moins long  ::):

----------


## Mephist0o0

> Vu le nombre de vannes sur Macron il y a quelques mois, on peut difficilement dire que c'est CPC qui l'a fait élire... Après, comme ça allait dans ton sens, tu ne le remarquais peut-être simplement moins.
> A lire les arguments de chacun j'ai surtout l'impression de voir des sensibilités froissées.


Je ne me moque pas (et pas méchamment) de la rédaction de Canard PC par cette phrase, mais des quelques lecteurs qui se font plus royalistes que le roi en défendant la moindre ligne de Canard PC, quitte à utiliser des arguments pour le moins douteux...
A base de "s'il y a un truc qui ne te plait pas, tu la fermes et t'achètes pas", ce que je trouve très macroniste comme raisonnement.

----------


## Sylla

> Dans ce cas, moi je veux des loutres...
> (et je parie qu'on va être plus de 6 et donc... Majoritaires ? )


Les lapins ne te plaisent plus? Sinon des marmottes ? Chocolat, papier d'alu, tout ca.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Les lapins ne te plaisent plus? Sinon des marmottes ? Chocolat, papier d'alu, tout ca.


Pour ça il faut des bras.

----------


## znokiss

> Au delà de votre réponse agressive, on note juste que le magazine évolue régulièrement, et que cette évolution-ci froisse nos sensibilités délicates.
> Et non, il y a d'autres solutions que "si ca te plé pa achet pa lol".


Tout le monde ne poste pas agressif, y'en a qui argumentent. 
Cependant, le "on note que le magazine évolue..." n'est pas un avis partagé, pourtant tu l'affirmes comme si c'était un fait, et c'est ce que certains remettent en question, il me semble. Le "glissement" perçu par les uns et à priori inexistant pour les autres...
S'agissant de la sensibilité de chacun (perceptions, préférences politiques et tant d'autres choses subjectives), ça m'étonnerais qu'on tombe tous d'accord. 

Par contre, tu parles de solutions. Quelles autres solutions ? 
Vraie question, hein. On a eu un message de la rédac laissant clairement entendre qu'ils ne changeront rien. 
A partir de là, je me demande : à quelles "autres solutions" penses-tu ?

----------


## MiMiMatiss

Un post court n'a pas forcément destination à être "agressif", il est parfois fait avec des mots soigneusement choisis et posés. Concision n'est pas agression.
De plus les posts "argumentés", voire parfois "sur-argumentés", donnent l'impression de vouloir "noyer le poisson" et même à certaines occasion détourner la discussion pour la ramener sur un terrain connu et maitrisé de l'argumentateur. Le sujet s'en voit contourné.

----------


## Chernyfox

> Je ne me moque pas (et pas méchamment) de la rédaction de Canard PC par cette phrase, mais des quelques lecteurs qui se font plus royalistes que le roi en défendant la moindre ligne de Canard PC, quitte à utiliser des arguments pour le moins douteux...
> A base de "s'il y a un truc qui ne te plait pas, tu la fermes et t'achètes pas", ce que je trouve très macroniste comme raisonnement.


Bof. "Tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes" ça date déjà d'avant  :;): 
Mais cela dit je te remercie pour ta réponse, je comprends mieux ton post précédent en effet !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je ne me moque pas (et pas méchamment) de la rédaction de Canard PC par cette phrase, mais des quelques lecteurs qui se font plus royalistes que le roi en défendant la moindre ligne de Canard PC, quitte à utiliser des arguments pour le moins douteux...
> A base de "s'il y a un truc qui ne te plait pas, tu la fermes et t'achètes pas", ce que je trouve très macroniste comme raisonnement.


Voilà le fond du problème.

L'ennuyante politisation des lecteurs de Canard PC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


Beh un peu comme l'argumentation initiale " j'ai le sentiment que...".
Qu'est ce que tu veux comme contre-argument face à ça, ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A base de "s'il y a un truc qui ne te plait pas, tu la fermes et t'achètes pas", ce que je trouve très macroniste comme raisonnement.


 :^_^: 
Rien que pour tes interventions fallait ouvrir ce topic.
Mais sinon c'est vrai, si tu n'aimes pas personne ne t'oblige à acheter/utiliser. Comme ça a été souligné sur la page précédente,  ce n'est pas aux lecteurs de décider du ton ou du contenu d'un magazine. Ils peuvent donner leur avis, évidemment, mais si la rédaction n'en tient pas compte, pas la peine de chouiner plus longtemps. Ca n'a rien d'un raisonnement M***** ou autre, c'est une putain de logique de base.

----------


## Dis Camion

> Depuis que j'ai lu ce fil, j'ai lu différemment le dernier numéro de CPC pour ma part, peut-être justement en faisant plus attention aux blagues "politiques". Alors bah oui j'en ai vu effectivement. Ca ne me gêne pas non. Et perso je souhaite que CPC se "politise" de plus en plus, prenne position sur des sujets importants du jeu vidéo (je me rappelle des éditos sur Mar_Lar il y a quelques années, des vidéos d'Yvan le Fou avec Arrêt sur Image, des dossiers sur le gamer Gate que je trouvais très bien fait).


Rien que ça, ça me fait déjà chaud au coeur.
Je suis de ceux que la multiplication  des vannes politiques agace mais je suis bien conscient que ce sont pas 2 péquins et 3 tondus qui vont modifier quoi que ce soit à une formule qui marche et qui plaît au plus grand nombre.
Si la discussion du topic peut ne serait-ce qu'attirer le regard des lecteurs sur ces points, c'est déjà pari gagné (de mon point de vue).

Même si la discussion s'est un peu emballée, il y a eu des choses très intéressantes dites de part et d'autre.
Je reste convaincu que CPC ne perdrait pas à faire une formule allégée en Trump et ne perdrait rien de sa saveur  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

C'est le moment où on se fait tous des bisous alors  :;): 

Je regrette un peu qu'il n'y a plus les émissions avec arrêt sur images, elles étaient cool: même si je les ai découvertes 'achement tard l'an dernier, je me suis tout enfilé d'un coup et y a des moments savoureux, entre le mec qui essaye de défendre le gamergate plus que maladroitement et Julien Chièze qui parle de journalimse. Mais quand j'ai demandé s'il y en aurait d"autres, Ivan a dit que sans être abandonné, c'était pas dans les tuyaux. Dommage, j'aime bien écouter Ivan parler, il a un côté vieux sage.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Dommage, j'aime bien écouter Ivan parler, il a un côté vieux sage.


Il est marrant aussi quand il fait les gros yeux.  ::): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Sylla

> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/7269258prt.gif


Quelle émission ça?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"Un avis sur les utilisateurs  de votre forum ?"_

----------


## znokiss

> Quelle émission ça?


Celle avec Julien Chièze :

----------


## Sylla

Merci  :;): 

C'était mythique.

----------


## Alab

> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


Parce que votre argumentation c'est :
- regardez, nous sommes légion !
- ça me dérange 
- il faudra que la rédac' fasse selon mon bon vouloir

 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans ce cas, moi je veux des loutres...
> 
> (et je parie qu'on va être plus de 6 et donc... Majoritaires ? )


Ouiiii!  ::wub::

----------


## Ruvon

> Parce que votre argumentation c'est :
> - regardez, nous sommes légion !
> - ça me dérange 
> - il faudra que la rédac' *fassent* selon mon bon vouloir


Attends, ceux qui sont d'accord avec Bebealien ne font pas tous des fautes de ce genre  ::ninja:: 

Sinon l'idée derrière mon message, c'était justement de dire comme d'autres que le topic a atteint son but : poser la question. Une réponse a été apportée, qu'elle soit satisfaisante pour tous ou non, reposer le sujet sur la table ne risque pas de provoquer une réponse différente.

Je ne considère pas que ceux qui ont un ressenti différent du mien sur le sujet ont tort, ni de le penser, ni d'avoir posé la question, mais il me semble que maintenant ça tourne en rond.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> Attends, ceux qui sont d'accord avec Bebealien ne font pas tous des fautes de ce genre 
> 
> Sinon l'idée derrière mon message, c'était justement de dire comme d'autres que le topic a atteint son but : poser la question. Une réponse a été apportée, qu'elle soit satisfaisante pour tous ou non, reposer le sujet sur la table ne risque pas de provoquer une réponse différente.
> 
> Je ne considère pas que ceux qui ont un ressenti différent du mien sur le sujet ont tort, ni de le penser, ni d'avoir posé la question, mais il me semble que maintenant ça tourne en rond.

----------


## Marmottas

C'est malin avec votre sujet, j'ai remarqué une pique sur Obama dans le dernier JV (le dossier sur GTA).
(Mais alors ça veut dire que tous les journaux se mettent à suivre CPC ?  ::P: )
(Sinon, peu de pro-loutres sur ce forum, je suis fort marri ou... simplement vieux)

----------


## dralasite

> Ça existe vraiment ?


Oui: il y a eu une pub pour Wolfenstein 2 avec le slogan "make America nazi-fre again" et des gens se sont vexés en pensant que c'était une référence à Trump...

Exemples:




Ca rappelle fortement les blaireaux qui s'étaient insurgés à cause de la prequelle Star War, en soutentenant que c'était une allusion à la guerre en Iraq et à Bush junior... (pour rappel, ce scénario avait été écrit 30 ou 40 ans auparavant et dans le premier Wolfenstein, il était déjà question de latter du nazi...)

----------


## Doniazade

> Dans ce cas, moi je veux des loutres...
> 
> (et je parie qu'on va être plus de 6 et donc... Majoritaires ? )


J'en suis !

9 pages de chouinage et pas un seul drapeau breton ? Tout fout le camp la pauvre dame. Je me dévoue pour la peine. 



Quant à prétendre que Canard PC a un jour été vide de toute blague politique, euh. On ne lit pas le même journal en fait, je crois.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En fait, la contre argumentation pour l'instant se résume à :
>  - vous êtes pas nombreux donc vous avez tort
>  - bof, je vois pas de changement / je ne trouve pas ca génant
>  - ils font ce qu'ils veulent
> 
> C'est un peu léger, non ?


En quoi "ils font ce qu'ils veulent" est léger comme argument ??? C'est leur canard, ils font effectivement ce qu'ils veulent, c'est un peu le principe en fait.

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> J'en suis !
> 
> 9 pages de chouinage et pas un seul drapeau breton ? Tout fout le camp la pauvre dame. Je me dévoue pour la peine. 
> 
> http://www.location-vacances-baden.f...eau-breton.png


Si tu veux faire chouiner les gauchos et anti-gauchos, en ce moment y a ça :

----------


## Doniazade

> Si tu veux faire chouiner les gauchos et anti-gauchos, en ce moment y a ça :
> 
> https://www.theflagshop.co.uk/media/...lag-7568-p.png


Oui mais non, ya pas d'indépendantistes catalans dans la mythologie CPC à ma connaissance.

----------


## Doc TB

Covfefe

----------


## Alab

> Attends, ceux qui sont d'accord avec Bebealien ne font pas tous des fautes de ce genre


Désolé, j'avais mis les rédacteurs au début, d'où le pluriel, mais j'ai changé pour la rédac' fin d'être plus inclusif et j'ai oublié de modifier le reste en conséquence.  :X1:

----------


## Narushima

> en pensant que c'était une référence à Trump...


Bien sûr que c'est une référence à son slogan. Comme d'habitude, c'est pas une raison pour s'exciter, mais oui, c'est une référence.

----------


## pouzzler

Pour relever un peu le débat, et au sujet de "fassent" : http://www.aidenet.eu/grammaire04c.htm (voir en particulier "syllepse")

Même si, généralement, on accorde le verbe au nombre du nom collectif, on peut aussi l'accorder au nombre de ce qu'il représente.

----------


## ERISS

> Covfefe


"I've seen the fnord."
Ou plutôt un prout politique pour _passer à un autre sujet_ et détendre l'atmosphère (le fnord c'est le contraire).

----------


## znokiss

J'ai beau me concentrer et relire plusieurs fois, je ne comprends pas ton message, ERISS. 
Et c'est pas la 1ère fois.

----------


## Sylla

Je crois qu'il a essayé de faire une blague? ::huh::

----------


## Valenco

> J'ai beau me concentrer et relire plusieurs fois, je ne comprends pas ton message, ERISS. 
> Et c'est pas la 1ère fois.


 ::P:  Si vous saviez le nombre de messages du forum dont je ne comprends pas l'humour, les acronymes, les abréviations, les références. En général, je n'ose pas montrer mon ignorance crasse et j'utilise des subterfuges à la Perceval.

----------


## Jeckhyl

A la quoi ?

----------


## Valenco

> A la quoi ?


 ::P:

----------


## pouzzler

Mouais.... en cours de français, puis de philo, ça me gonflait un peu de devoir mettre des citations. La citation, c'est le savoir du pauvre, celui qui n'est pas assimilé, mais juste répété comme un perroquet.
Et ça, c'était en philo... alors, quand il s'agit de memes d'internet, on est tombé bien bas si les répéter est le mieux que l'on fait, vaut mieux pas s'inquiéter si on les capte pas, à mon arrogant avis.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai beau me concentrer et relire plusieurs fois, je ne comprends pas ton message, ERISS. 
> Et c'est pas la 1ère fois.



Je crois que j'ai compris mais j'hésite à en tirer de la fierté...

----------


## Wulfstan

> Non, moi je crois qu'il faut que vous arrêtiez d'essayer de dire des trucs. Ça vous fatigue, déjà, et pour les autres, vous vous rendez pas compte de ce que c'est. Moi quand vous faites ça, ça me fout une angoisse... je pourrais vous tuer, je crois. De chagrin, hein ! Je vous jure c'est pas bien. Il faut plus que vous parliez avec des gens.


Et ça serait peut-être pas une mauvais idée de clôturer le topic, vu que tout semble avoir déjà été dit et que les dernières tentatives d'ajout à la discussion sont... particulières ?

----------


## ERISS

> je ne comprends pas ton message, ERISS


Covfefe est un terme inexistant, incompréhensible, récent de Trump. Souvent en politique on a intérêt à noyer le poisson, à ne pas être compréhensible, à jouer à l'idiot.
Fnord, lui, est un terme discordien, censé être subliminal et distillant la peur, de la grammaire terroriste dans les messages officiels, corporate ou étatistes. _"J'ai vu le fnord"_ ça veut ainsi dire qu'on a perçu l'entube cachée dans le message, la vraie intension derrière le sens (ou le nonsens) apparent du message (propaganda!).
Voilà, relisez ce que je viens de dire à propos du mystérieux covfefe, vous avez son intention selon moi.

----------


## Sylla

> Fnord, lui, est un terme discordien, censé être subliminal et distillant la peur, de la grammaire terroriste dans les messages officiels, corporate ou étatistes..


Ca sonne comme un patois ton mot.

----------


## salakis

Fnord:

Un fnord ou fiord suivant la nouvelle orthographe de 1990 est une vallée unique érodée par un glacier avançant de la montagne à la mer qui a été envahie par la mer depuis la retraite de la glace. L'aspect typique d'un fnord est celui d'un bras de mer étroit, plus ou moins ramifié, aux côtés très escarpés, à la bathymétrie élevée et qui s'avance dans les terres sur plusieurs kilomètres et parfois nusqu'à plusieurs dizaines de kilomètres.

----------


## Narushima

Ça c'est ce qu'ils veulent te faire croire !

----------


## ERISS

C'est vrai que j'évite de m'exprimer dans le sens commun, le lavage de cerveau républicain. Quand on est petit à l'école on comprends pas (genre que le vert on l'appelle bleu), mais comme les adultes nous l'enseignent alors on fait comme eux, puis on oublie, et on se moque des cocos qui appellent rouge le vert.

----------


## salakis

> C'est vrai que j'évite de m'exprimer dans le sens commun, le lavage de cerveau républicain. Quand on est petit à l'école on comprends pas (genre que le vert on l'appelle bleu), mais comme les adultes nous l'enseignent alors on fait comme eux, puis on oublie, et on se moque des cocos qui appellent rouge le vert.


Mettez le sur le CPC quote generator  :Bave:

----------


## MiMiMatiss

> C'est vrai que j'évite de m'exprimer dans le sens commun, le lavage de cerveau républicain. Quand on est petit à l'école on comprends pas (genre que le vert on l'appelle bleu), *mais comme les adultes nous l'enseignent* alors on fait comme eux, puis on oublie, et on se moque des cocos qui appellent rouge le vert.


T'es encore un enfant?  ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> Mettez le sur le CPC quote generator


C'en est pas déjà un ?

----------


## salakis

Ya pas Eriss dessus

----------


## Praetor

> et on se moque des cocos qui appellent rouge le vert.


Ben tout le monde sait que les verts sont rouges, non?

----------


## Marmottas

Et les petits pois dans tout ça ?

----------


## Valenco

> Et les petits pois dans tout ça ?


Mouais...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylla

> Et les petits pois dans tout ça ?


Ils sont rouges, tout le monde le sait.

----------


## poneyroux

> Ya pas Eriss dessus


Non mais y a pas besoin d'Eriss dans le CPC quote generator, n'importe quel message va.
En vrai, y a même pas besoin de CPC Quote Generator. Il suffit de prendre votre téléphone, de choisir un mot, et après d'appuyer aléatoirement sur les mots suggérés.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ca sonne comme un patois ton mot.


La première fois j'ai lu FJord, du coup je ne me sens pas trop oppressé par le terrorisme en le relisant.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fnord:
> 
> Un fnord ou fiord suivant la nouvelle orthographe de 1990 est une vallée unique érodée par un glacier avançant de la montagne à la mer qui a été envahie par la mer depuis la retraite de la glace. L'aspect typique d'un fnord est celui d'un bras de mer étroit, plus ou moins ramifié, aux côtés très escarpés, à la bathymétrie élevée et qui s'avance dans les terres sur plusieurs kilomètres et parfois nusqu'à plusieurs dizaines de kilomètres.



 :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais y a pas besoin d'Eriss dans le CPC quote generator, n'importe quel message va.
> En vrai, y a même pas besoin de CPC Quote Generator. Il suffit de prendre votre téléphone, de choisir un mot, et après d'appuyer aléatoirement sur les mots suggérés.


Aucune saisie aléatoire ne sera au niveau des répliques de l'original  :Bave:

----------


## Mephist0o0

Juste pour dire que j'ai lu le numéro 368 et que j'en ai apprécié la lecture, comme au bon "vieux" temps.

Des blagounettes de nature politique certes, mais en ordre dispersé et avec du pluralisme. Bref, rien qui ne me donne l'impression qu'on veut plus m'inciter à adopter tel positionnement politique (en étant con, voire pire, le cas inverse) qu'à me parler de jeux vidéo et de PC.

Certes, il n'y avait pas d’article sur des jeux prétexte à tel défouloir cette fois, ni de papier sur l'idéologie de l'industrie de plus en plus en à sens unique. Mais puisque j'avais critiqué les excès du numéro précédent, il me semble juste de dire le bien que je pense de celui-ci.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Juste pour dire que j'ai lu le numéro 368 et que j'en ai apprécié la lecture, comme au bon "vieux" temps.
> 
> Des blagounettes de nature politique certes, mais en ordre dispersé et avec du pluralisme. Bref, rien qui ne me donne l'impression qu'on veut plus m'inciter à adopter tel positionnement politique (en étant con, voire pire, le cas inverse) qu'à me parler de jeux vidéo et de PC.
> 
> Certes, il n'y avait pas d’article sur des jeux prétexte à tel défouloir cette fois, ni de papier sur l'idéologie de l'industrie de plus en plus en à sens unique. Mais puisque j'avais critiqué les excès du numéro précédent, il me semble juste de dire le bien que je pense de celui-ci.


Donc du coup tu vas venir le dire pour chaque numéro ? Est-ce que tu te rends compte que ton message confirme parfaitement que "les excès" n'en étaient pas, finalement ? Que les blagues ont toujours été là et qu'elles continueront d'être là ? Parfois beaucoup, parfois peu ?

Remarque, tant mieux que tu t'en sois aperçu.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais non, c'est juste que la rédac a réécrit le 368 après avoir lu le forum, voyons.

----------


## Mephist0o0

> Donc du coup tu vas venir le dire pour chaque numéro ? Est-ce que tu te rends compte que ton message confirme parfaitement que "les excès" n'en étaient pas, finalement ? Que les blagues ont toujours été là et qu'elles continueront d'être là ? Parfois beaucoup, parfois peu ?
> 
> Remarque, tant mieux que tu t'en sois aperçu.


Chaque mot de mon message précédent infirme ce que tu dis.
Merci de bien lire avant de répondre ou de t'abstenir, le but n'est pas d'alimenter la machine à troll.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> Mais non, c'est juste que la rédac a réécrit le 368 après avoir lu le forum, voyons.


Oui, heureusement que Mephist0oO va venir dire ici ce qu'il pense de chaque numéro, afin que la rédac voit ce qu'il faut y mettre à chaque fois ! 




> Chaque mot de mon message précédent infirme ce que tu dis.


Non.
Tu dis explicitement dans ton message que tu as réagi sur 1 numéro (1 seul) dans lequel tu trouvais qu'il y avait trop de blagues politiques.
Que tu as lu le dernier en voyant qu'il y avait aussi des blagues politiques, mais "_moins alors ça va_". Mais que ce "moins" pouvait aussi venir du fait que les articles de ce numéro se prêtaient moins à en faire...

Bref, tu dis très exactement ce que moi et d'autres écrivions quand on remarquait que les blagues politiques ont 1) toujours existé dans CPC, que 2) l'actualité ou le contenu des articles peut amener à en faire plus ou moins et que 3) c'est la rédac qui choisit d'en faire ou pas et pas un lecteur lambda.

Si tu n'as pas conscience que tu as écrit ça dans ton message, c'est que tu as un vrai soucis avec le français. Mais ça, après, c'est ton problème.

----------


## Mephist0o0

FMP-thE_mAd, non ce n'est pas parce que tu as décrété que j'allais faire un nouveau post à chaque numéro que je vais effectivement faire un nouveau post à chaque numéro, ne t'en déplaise.
Puis faire partager de manière civile son ressenti sur un magazine, sur le site même du magazine, ne me semble pas prêter à autant d'étonnement.
Je pense d'ailleurs que si cette partie du forum existe, c'est que chacun à le droit d'y laisser quelques mots sans que cela doit être considérer comme une injonction.

En effet, la rédaction de Canard PC n'a surement pas besoin d'une haute autorité morale pour fonctionner. Je n'ai pas la prétention de revendiquer un tel rôle, tu devrais toi-aussi faire de même...

----------


## Nirm

> J'en ai même un qui a été jusqu'à m'ajouter sur Steam pour me traiter de "zombie du centrisme" il y a genre cinq ou six ans.


C'est bon, me suis excusé. Et pis c'est pas parce que tu roulais en scoot que tu pouvais t'habiller comme VGE.

----------


## eusebius

perso je suis très content que la rédaction aborde des thèmes en lien avec la politique, ou fasse des blagues en rapport avec la politique. j'ai jamais vu de prosélytisme même déguisé. je déteste les appels à la pseudo-neutralité aseptisée et je suis bien content de pas la retrouver dans cpc  :Cocolol: 

(par contre je suis très content d'avoir pu placer ce smiley  ::ninja::  )

----------


## esprit canard

Bonjour des amis mais trop planté dans l'œil ::sad:: 
Mais les NAZI poum  :^_^:  un ordinateur bonjour

----------


## Gero

Tant que CPC ne devient Kotaku ça ma va. Ce que Gamekult est doucement entrain de devenir  :Emo:

----------


## MathieuC

Je suis abonné depuis plusieurs années et je ne me souviens pas d'une référence politique qui m'ait intrigué au point de m'en souvenir (donc je crois l'auteur du premier post s'il dit qu'il y en a trop). Bizarrement je me rappelle bien des jeux pourris à ne surtout pas acheter ou des magouilles des fabricants/revendeurs/éditeurs qui tente de se faire un max de fric sur notre dos.

Pour moi je souhaite que le contenu conserve le ton actuel.

----------


## Robinsoon

> perso je suis très content que la rédaction aborde des thèmes en lien avec la politique, ou fasse des blagues en rapport avec la politique. j'ai jamais vu de prosélytisme même déguisé. je déteste les appels à la pseudo-neutralité aseptisée et je suis bien content de pas la retrouver dans cpc 
> 
> (par contre je suis très content d'avoir pu placer ce smiley  )


Il ne faut pas confondre neutralité et impartialité...  :;):

----------


## zarma

Visiblement les positionnements CPC (et GK) titillent les mongolos, les gamergateux et les faf du dimanche.

Bah bien joué, continuez les mecs.

----------


## Draxx

Je découvre ce sujet, j'ai l'impression de lire un néo-nazi qui pleure sur Wolfenstein 2, qui serait trop politique parce qu'il faut "buter du nazi" dans le jeu.

----------


## Seymos

> Visiblement les positionnements CPC (et GK) titillent les mongolos, les gamergateux et les faf du dimanche.
> 
> Bah bien joué, continuez les mecs.


Ça valait clairement le coup de remonter le topic du fond du forum où il était en train de mourir tranquillement pour venir poser ta diatribe et ainsi bien relancer la tempête de merde.

Bien joué mec  :;):

----------


## zarma

> Ça valait clairement le coup de remonter le topic du fond du forum où il était en train de mourir tranquillement pour venir poser ta diatribe et ainsi bien relancer la tempête de merde.
> 
> Bien joué mec


Aaaaaah chuis tombé dessus par un lien externe, j'avais pas vu les dates. Coupable.

----------


## ducon

Pas de problème, ça fait toujours du bien de lâcher un gros caca sur les gaymeurgayteux.  :;):

----------


## znokiss

On dirait bien que le Gamersgate est à ducon ce que Steam est à ERISS.

----------


## Ruvon

Et ce que Good Old Games est à Gordor et Oldnoobie.

----------


## Sylla

> Pas de problème, ça fait toujours du bien de lâcher un gros caca sur les gaymeurgayteux.


Comme disait l'autre: "le caca, c'est surpuissant"  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Une attaque _gratuite_ sur le gaymeur gayte ? Sans déconner ? Le gaymeur gayte est déjà une attaque gratuite contre lui-même.





> Le jour où le Gaymeurgayte aura apporté quelque chose d’intéressant au monde n’est pas né.





> Si CPC avait au contraire dit du bien du Gaymeurgayte, auriez-vous chouiné ?





> Pourquoi, les gaymeurgayteuh ne sont pas partisans quand ils harcèlent une femme ou un journaliste ?





> En même temps, c’est à peu de choses près la position des gaymeurgayteus (sauf quand on tue des nazis, là ça va trop loin).





> Pas de problème, ça fait toujours du bien de lâcher un gros caca sur les gaymeurgayteux.


Tu ne serais pas en train d’utiliser _gay_ comme une insulte ou un propos dévalorisant dans ta croisade ridicule, par hasard ?

----------


## ducon

Je retourne la politesse. Ce n’est pas une insulte pour moi, pour eux, si.
Une croisade ? Le gaymeur gayte n’a pas besoin de moi pour se rendre ridicule, inutile et nuisible. Ils sont tellement cons qu’ils trouvent que casser du nazi, c’est mal et politique alors que casser du bougnoule ou du niakoué, pas ni pwoblem.  :Facepalm: 

Je pose toujours la même question (pas trop souvent, hein je n’ai pas que ça à faire) : qu’a apporté sérieusement ce mouvement au jeu vidéo ?

----------


## salakis

> Je retourne la politesse. Ce n’est pas une insulte pour moi, pour eux, si.
> Une croisade ? Le gaymeur gayte n’a pas besoin de moi pour se rendre ridicule, inutile et nuisible.


On a les pseudos qu'on mérite...

----------


## ducon

Ha non, je l’ai choisi, hein.

----------


## Sylla

Je crois que Fry attirait l'attention sur le fait qu'il écrit ça "*GAY*mer gate" et pas "gamergate" ce qui pourrait indiquer une sorte d’obsession envers lesdites personnes gay.

----------


## salakis

> Ha non, je l’ai choisi, hein.


Et il te sied a ravir.

Utiliser le "_gay_" pour diminuer cette "cause" (et ce, meme si elle n'en a pas besoin), pourquoi? Tu m'explique quel intérêt ça apporte? Un petit contentieux avec la communauté homosexuelle? Un problème d'identité sexuelle peut être?

----------


## Croaker

Ca serait bien de faire l'effort de comprendre que sa formulation vise à denoncer l'homophobie latente des GGteux.  :tired:

----------


## salakis

> Ca serait bien de faire l'effort de comprendre que sa formulation vise à denoncer l'homophobie latente des GGteux.


Ca serait bien de faire l'effort de comprendre que sa formulation n'a rien de transparente.

----------


## Zlika

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une volonté éditoriale commune, bien que le gamergate concerne la presse et les médias mais en travestissant un sujet sur lesquel ce journal s’est investi depuis des années.

Ensuite c’est la conjonction de plusieurs sensibilités dans un climat particulier, et international, et français, et ludique mais ça ne me parait pas être une ligne directrice, même si la satyre à toujours été présente depuis Joystick.

----------


## The Number 9

> Ca serait bien de faire l'effort de comprendre que sa formulation n'a rien de transparente.


La question de Frypolar était pertinente, sa réponse était claire et sans ambiguïté (je trouve).
Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu le relances sur une supposée homophobie...

Après, est ce que la formulation est pertinente, elle, c'est un autre problème.

----------


## Narushima

> Je pose toujours la même question (pas trop souvent, hein je n’ai pas que ça à faire) : qu’a apporté sérieusement ce mouvement au jeu vidéo ?


Qu'a apporté sérieusement ducon à cette discussion ?

----------


## salakis

> La question de Frypolar était pertinente, sa réponse était claire et sans ambiguïté (je trouve).
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu le relances sur une supposée homophobie...
> 
> *Après, est ce que la formulation est pertinente, elle, c'est un autre problème.*


C'est plutot ca que je questionne. C'est gratuit et sans interet

----------


## The Number 9

> C'est plutot ca que je questionne. C'est gratuit et sans interet


Disons que, si tu avais arrêté ton post à "quel intérêt ça apporte?", je n'aurais pas réagi (parce que, je suis complètement d'accord).

Mais la suite je ne la trouvais pas adaptée, surtout qu'il répondait juste avant (je n'avais pas remarqué, mais oui on pouvait se poser la question). Et là aussi, je trouvais que c'était gratuit.  ::):

----------


## salakis

> Disons que, si tu avais arrêté ton post à "quel intérêt ça apporte?", je n'aurais pas réagi (parce que, je suis complètement d'accord).
> 
> Mais la suite je ne la trouvais pas adaptée, surtout qu'il répondait juste avant (je n'avais pas remarqué, mais oui on pouvait se poser la question). Et là aussi, je trouvais que c'était gratuit.


Ca sert a faire reagir  ::trollface::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Ok, on va arrêter de servir les boissons et baisser le rideau de fer parce que là, plus personne n'a rien à dire.

----------

